# 2006 Hop Plantations



## Screwtop (7/8/06)

Wow, planted my hop rhizomes a fortnight ago and they are up already. The wurtemberger have taken off, Perle a little slower.


----------



## Steve (7/8/06)

Screwtop said:


> Wow, planted my hop rhizomes a fortnight ago and they are up already. The wurtemberger have taken off, Perle a little slower.




not yet - still a bit cool down here....over night frosts are keeping the soil temp down...wont be to long.


----------



## Doc (7/8/06)

Still a bit cold down here in Sydney.
Will be waiting another 3-4 weeks before I expect to see my existing plants popping through, and I plant the new season varieties.

Doc


----------



## Ash in Perth (7/8/06)

wow thats early isnt it? my main one has a couple of little shoots that have been there since i cut it back and the new columbus rhizome hasnt done anything at all.

is it starting to warm up up there already?


----------



## johnno (7/8/06)

Have not checked the ones out the front yet as the grass is about 30 cm high.

Have had 3 rhizomes (thanks kirem) in small pots sitting in constantly wet claylike soil outside for the last about 6-7 weeks.

One has shot up and the other 2 are just poking their head above the dirt now.

Nice sunny day here today, so at last they will see some sun.

They will be transplanted in the new place in a few weeks time. 

cheers
johnno


----------



## johnno (7/8/06)

Hi Screwtop,

I'm not much of a gardener but it looks like you may have the hops, tea and vine a bit too close together.

The hops root system does get very large apparently and may choke the life out of anything too close to it.

Also a good idea if you have more than one variety of hops to give them plenty of space.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Screwtop (7/8/06)

johnno said:


> Hi Screwtop,
> 
> I'm not much of a gardener but it looks like you may have the hops, tea and vine a bit too close together.
> 
> ...



If the root system grows anything like the foliage then those others better look out. Not worried about the grapes, that's the last plant in the row, the tea will be moved next year when it's a little bigger and we can start picking.


----------



## lucas (7/8/06)

where does one get the seeds to start a hops plant? are they in amongst the plugs? can you buy them somewhere?


----------



## Steve (7/8/06)

lucas said:


> where does one get the seeds to start a hops plant? are they in amongst the plugs? can you buy them somewhere?




Lucas - do a search for Hop Plantation 2005. In the first few pics Doc shows his "rhizomes" This is what you plant (not seed). A lot of people on here have bought their rhizomes from a guy in Tassie. Unfortunately I dont know his contact details. If you are quick and do a search he may still be selling them. But you will have to be quick as its now getting time to plant them.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## big d (7/8/06)

Anything happening over on the West Coast in regards to your hop season?
Hope to be planting heaps next year.

Big D


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/8/06)

big d said:


> Anything happening over on the West Coast in regards to your hop season?
> Hope to be planting heaps next year.
> 
> Big D



Havent pulled the weeds aside to check but I doubt it, we are getting a late winter.


----------



## Asher (7/8/06)

Mine are testing the daylight at the moment Big D....
I was given a rhysome from Chillamacgilla who dug it up from a fence line in rural Pemberton. Must have been from the old Hop Farms of the 40's. I'm looking forward to seeing what it turns into.

POP - Pride of Pemberton


----------



## Steve (7/8/06)

Asher said:


> Mine are testing the daylight at the moment Big D....
> I was given a rhysome from Chillamacgilla who dug it up from a fence line in rural Pemberton. Must have been from the old Hop Farms of the 40's. I'm looking forward to seeing what it turns into.
> 
> POP - Pride of Pemberton




Thats a great find Asher! :beer: 
Your combining archeology and horticulture. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Screwtop (7/8/06)

lucas said:


> where does one get the seeds to start a hops plant? are they in amongst the plugs? can you buy them somewhere?




Lucas, if you call Stewart Ferguson 03 6352 7207 in Tassie he may even have a few of this years left. He is great to deal with, good quality rhizomes of known heritage. About $17 each.


----------



## Asher (7/8/06)

Steve said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> > Mine are testing the daylight at the moment Big D....
> ...



I take no credit... Was all Chilla's work - I am nothing more than a backup in case all his cuttings die like last years


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (7/8/06)

Asher said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Asher said:
> ...


I have managed to kill all hop plants at my house last year(Bar the POR Deebee strain). Ahem, Asher is my insurance policy(Mother plant for cuttings) in case the mite plague cannot be controlled with recently posted techniques....I will have the last laugh my little mitey friends don't you worry.... :angry: 

Oh, none of my hop plants(5xPOP & 1xPOR) have poked a shoot up as yet. A late start to winter probably the cause although the wildflowers have started blooming up my way which is a monthish early....


----------



## lucas (7/8/06)

Screwtop said:


> Lucas, if you call Stewart Ferguson 03 6352 7207 in Tassie he may even have a few of this years left. He is great to deal with, good quality rhizomes of known heritage. About $17 each.


Ta screwtop. i think ill give it a miss this season then. if it were as simple as throwing one of the plugs in the ground and hoping for the best I'd give it a shot but i think i'll need to sort out which one(s) i'd want to grow first at $17 each.


----------



## big d (7/8/06)

Thanks for the Perth hop info guys.I noticed your winters were like..........well not like winters that i remember from my distant memory of cold weather.

Big D


----------



## Keifer (7/8/06)

My tettnanger is waist high and my POR is a foot high. They is pumping!
I put em in 6 weeks ago, mainly because my peach trees were already budding then. Have not much frost since planting so it all looks good.

POR





Tettnanger - looks smaller than it is..





Cheap lattice


----------



## Screwtop (8/8/06)

Apprentice_Brewer said:


> My tettnanger is waist high and my POR is a foot high. They is pumping!




They really have bolted AB, you were game planting six weeks ago. Would like to include some Hallertau and Tettnunger next year.

Stayed in town of New Norfolk in Tassie for a while. This area boomed until government non protectionist policies saw imports of cheaper hops from countries whose governments subsidised their growers. Some hops are still grown here and in the surrounding districts such as Bushy Park. A fantastic place for a brewer to visit, a real step back in time with some very romantic scenery (for a brewer). Hops were dried in Oast Houses, lots of them are left, but most are unused today, fantastic opportunity to run a touristy Micro from one I believe. It's evident from the size of these buildings that farmers must have done well from the crops, remember only one crop per year. A big investment! The kilns were wood fired, couldn't resist getting inside the firing room and taking a few shots. Here strings are strung between poles 6M high and string droppers are hung down for the bines to climb up. The strings are cut away and the bines are dropped for harvest. 
In Roger Protz book "The ultimate encyclopedia of beer: the definitive guide to the world's great brews" you will see colour pics of hops grown in hedge-rows for mechanical harvesting. So as home gardeners we have some options as to how we train the bines.


----------



## Kai (8/8/06)

Mine are all up... on the top shelf of my fridge. Better get 'em in the ground eh.


----------



## KillerRx4 (8/8/06)

I got around to planting this years rhizomes yesterday arvo.

While i was doing this I decided to have a dig around the the base of 1 of the plants id started from a cutting last season. Damn these things grow big fat roots. I found a bunch of shoots starting to grow from the underground root just below the soil surface so i imagine theyre just about to break through anytime now.

I reckon this year i will take as many cuttings as i can & share them round with any mates who are prepared to plant & water them.


----------



## deebee (8/8/06)

Mine also still asleep here in Perth and not really expecting much of anything for another month.

I seem to remember promising a POR cutting to another Perth brewer but can't remember who you are. If I promised you a cutting, let me know. It's still dormant in its pot, but I assume it's okay; it's actually a small piece of rhyzome that broke off when I was building a new raised bed around my hops. If no one claims it I will bring it along to a brew day and watch youse all fight over it.


----------



## Steve (8/8/06)

I reckon this thread title could now possibly be changed by the mods to: "2006 Hop Plantation" by the looks of some of those pics.?? Thoughts??
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Screwtop (8/8/06)

KillerRx4 said:


> I got around to planting this years rhizomes yesterday arvo.
> 
> While i was doing this I decided to have a dig around the the base of 1 of the plants id started from a cutting last season. Damn these things grow big fat roots. I found a bunch of shoots starting to grow from the underground root just below the soil surface so i imagine theyre just about to break through anytime now.
> 
> I reckon this year i will take as many cuttings as i can & share them round with any mates who are prepared to plant & water them.




When did you take the cuttings Killer, I hopped (get it) the fence and pinched a few while in Tassie but they never struck, That was in late Feb.



Steve said:


> reckon this thread title could now possibly be changed by the mods to: "2006 Hop Plantation" by the looks of some of those pics.?? Thoughts??



I agree


----------



## Doc (8/8/06)

Steve said:


> I reckon this thread title could now possibly be changed by the mods to: "2006 Hop Plantation" by the looks of some of those pics.?? Thoughts??



Done.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (8/8/06)

Do you take rain checks Deebee.  

Big D


----------



## KillerRx4 (8/8/06)

I took the cuttings when the bines were starting to shoot them near the base. Best to get them going as soon in the season as you can.
I ended up with 3 plants from 1 rhizome last year but the last 1 didnt produce hops.

The shoots i cloned were maybe 2" long with 2 pairs leaves or so.


----------



## Duff (9/8/06)

Here's a great manual for growing your hops this season.

View attachment Hop_Growing.pdf


----------



## big d (9/8/06)

Cheers Duff.This will come in handy.

Big D


----------



## deebee (9/8/06)

big d said:


> Do you take rain checks Deebee.
> 
> Big D



BigD 

If it's not claimed, it's yours. In fact I noticed this morning that it is actually up and about so it is definitely alive. Will try to keep it alive till you can give it a new loving home.

If it is claimed, I'm sure I can come up with another cutting.

cheers
DB


----------



## big d (9/8/06)

When i get to Perth permanent Deebee it will be well into the summer months so i reckon i will be chasing something up next year unless of course it will love being put in a refigerator for a wee while.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (10/8/06)

Thanks for the info Duff - very handy.

I checked my Pride o' Pemby rhizomes yesterday and 3 of 4 pots have shoots - woohoo! I promptly sat the legs of the potting table(Verge collection jobby) in tubs of water to isolate the pots from snails. No sign of shoots from POR deebee strain but it is growing in a more sheltered location. We are heading overseas for a month and I hope the housesitters look after my hops(&dog&chooks&veges&fruit trees etc).


----------



## Steve (10/8/06)

I was scratching around my plant this morning to see if there was any life..nothing much, just a couple of little purpley shoots that were there last autumn. Round the back of the trellis I noticed a thick root lying horizontal on the ground. I had a quick scratch around and merely millimetres under the surface and dead leaves was a network of thick rock hard roots all spreading out horizontally. It was very interesting as I thought that the roots went straight down deep. I took some photos and will post them tonight.
Cheers
Steve

P.S. My plant is now coming into its third year.


----------



## The Scientist (21/8/06)

Mmmm, <_< 

There are a lot of early bloomers out there I see,

I only just planted mine on the weekend, Mt Hood variety. We are still getting the rare frost at the moment, but I'm sure they will be gone by the time I see shoots.

I'm very keen to see more photos of growth progress for this year or If anyone has a Mt Hood growing, let me know how your vigour & yeld have been.

Cheers,

TS


----------



## KillerRx4 (21/8/06)

I was thinking same thing today, meant to look up this thread but forgot.

Anyone in sydney seeing shoots yet?


----------



## Doc (21/8/06)

I planted my two new season rhizomes last week, and took the top soil off last seasons in order to replace with some new manure.
There were shoots on last seasons varieties about 2cm under the soil surface (I had dumped a bag of soil on top of them at the end of the season).
So with their new position, more sun and are current warm weather I expect them through the surface in the next week or so.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Chris (21/8/06)

Hey TS, I have a Mt hood and Wurtemberger. I planted them three weeks ago.
The Wurtemberger is just poking its first shoot through, but the Mt hood came up within days of planting and now has 10 shoots with the longest over a ft long. I am expecting great things


----------



## Boots (21/8/06)

I planted mine yesterday. 1 x Willamette which had about 5-6 shoots popping up on it in the fridge and the rhizome had a really large root ball so expecting lots from this one, and 1 x Goldings which had a shoot or two.

The soil i was planting in was really compacted and quite clay like so i mixed a bag of potting mix, and a bag of sheep manure into it as well as really digging the hell out of it all to soften it up a bit.


----------



## Chatty (21/8/06)

My Tettnanger has put on about 40 mm of growth in the last week. Just a single but very strong shoot. The Precoce and Wurtemberger are still coming but they didn't have any really strong buds on them so not a real surprise. 

I need to put the trellising up in the next week or so so the little fellas have something to climb up!

Chatty


----------



## johnno (22/8/06)

Here are mine so far.

The one on the top left is a Tettnang, top right is EKG. The one on the bottom is a cascade, not much there but there is a nice thick bine just broken the surface.

As for the POR in the front yard I had to take an axe to it and free some car it had wrapped itself around :lol: .
Seriosly though the POR has so many shoots coming up.

All these will be transplanted at another location within the next 2-3 weeks.


heers
johnno


----------



## bindi (22/8/06)

* YES* my Chinook and Goldings are *up* two weeks to the day, both one and a half inches high [I know old fart] and were not there in the morning :blink: Photo to follow this week.
Could not spell horticulturalist last week now I *is* one   .

Third pint edit.


----------



## The Scientist (22/8/06)

Chris said:


> Hey TS, I have a Mt hood and Wurtemberger. I planted them three weeks ago.
> The Wurtemberger is just poking its first shoot through, but the Mt hood came up within days of planting and now has 10 shoots with the longest over a ft long. I am expecting great things



It's great to hear that the Mt Hood has good vigour, so if mine isn't up in a day or two it'll get a stern talking to :lol: 

At the rate yours is going, I'd expect great things too. Did you use a particular potting mix or steroids?

Cheers for the info :beer: 

TS


----------



## Chris (22/8/06)

Hey TS, I just bought the cheapest potting mix, then mixed it with beach sand, composted cow manure, dynamic lifter, blood and bone with trace elements and pot ash. Thats all :blink:


----------



## Steve (25/8/06)

My 3 year old POR has just this week decided to make an appearance :beer: Spring has sprung!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ash in Perth (25/8/06)

my 2 year old tettnang has just began to shoot. it must be warming up enough now so hopefully it will go well this season.

My tiny columbus rhizome has not done anything really yet so im not expecting any flowers first season.


----------



## tangent (2/9/06)

check this out for a 1st year crop. http://media.libsyn.com/media/basicbrewing/bbv08-31-06.mov
it's basic brewing video about 5mins in there's some footage.


----------



## Screwtop (2/9/06)

Last posted August 7th:






Taken Today:






Bloody Norah! 137cm not bad for 26 days!


----------



## The Scientist (2/9/06)

!!!IT'S ALIVE Muhahahahaaaaa!!!

Two weeks to the day of planting and she has sprung forth :super: 

Spring has sprung the grass has riz, I wounder where the birdies is. Where ever they are, they better stay the f*#k away from my Hops :angry: 

Not quite worth the photo, but I'm proud of the new addition to the family.




Cheers :beer: 

TS


----------



## Kai (2/9/06)

Willamette is up! Just crawled around outside in the dark to sneak a peek.

Oddly enough though my Chinook with the big long turgid rhizome is still dormant while the puny little 2-inch Willamette has beaten it to sunlight.


----------



## Chatty (4/9/06)

Have been meaning to do this for a while. These photos were taken on Sunday, which wasn't a particularly wam day and hence not the best for hop growth. Taken at 2 hour intervals. The red marks on the bamboo stick are daily heights, recorded over the last 5 or 6 days.

If someone could turn them into a GIF animation the effect is a lot better.

7.30 am



9.30 am



11.30 am



1.30 pm



3.30 pm



5.30 pm



Overall, one of this little critters slower growing days - only got 15 mm out of it!

Edit: oh yeah, and this little sucker is 3 weeks old!

Chatty


----------



## Screwtop (4/9/06)

Look at the rotation of the Chatty's Bines. Take note of the growing instructions "Wind the shoots in a clockwise direction (looking from the top) around the string otherwise it will not climb effectively" Have you noticed which way yours have climbed naturally?

Mine are all right hand, Chatty's appear to be climbing in a left hand twist.

Question: Do male plants climb in one direction and Female in another, what are the thoughts of the growers on this forum?


----------



## Chatty (4/9/06)

Looking from on top of the stake the plant is indeed growing in a clock wise direction. The plant naturally grew in that direction so i'm not going to complain.  

Chatty


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (4/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Question: Do male plants climb in one direction and Female in another, what are the thoughts of the growers on this forum?



Maybe Northern and Southern Hemisphere species / Stocks grow in opposite directions. Although I would have been more likely to predict that plants would grow in a single direction dependant on which hemisphere they are in.

Screwtop, are you saying that yours are growing anticlockwise when viewed from above?

ATOMT


----------



## Screwtop (5/9/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Do male plants climb in one direction and Female in another, what are the thoughts of the growers on this forum?
> ...




No, Just trying to determine their sex! The flowers of the female hop plant are more sought after.


----------



## johnno (5/9/06)

Dont worry about it.
Mine grew in every direction last season. :lol: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## The Scientist (5/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> No, Just trying to determine their sex! The flowers of the female hop plant is more sought after.



Well if you grew your plants from seed this is something that can only be found out near harvest time, but if you grew the plant from a pedigree root stock, its a female.

Cheers TS

P.S. I'm no expert though


----------



## KillerRx4 (5/9/06)

Anyone in Sydney have plants sprouting yet?

My 2 new rhizomes for this year came up about a week or so ago.

The 3 plants from last season have yet to come up. Im starting to loose hope of them coming back up, is there anything I can do to wake them?


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (5/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> No, Just trying to determine their sex! The flowers of the female hop plant is more sought after.




Ahhh. As are the female flowers of a close relative of the Hop.

My Mt Hood Has just poked out of the soil last Friday. No sign of my Chinook yet.

ATOMT


----------



## Asher (5/9/06)

No male plants anywhere - so no polinated seeds - so no cross polination of commercial crops - Thats why we grow then from cuttings/rhizomes. To stop above happening...

Asher for now


----------



## Ash in Perth (6/9/06)

took a few pics of my shoots today and put up the new wires.


----------



## Chatty (6/9/06)

I take it the Jack Russell is a specially trained 'hop dog'? Similar to a truffle dog  

Nice trellising idea too.

Chatty


----------



## Doc (6/9/06)

Great to see spring has sprung for you guys. My plants still haven't poked themselves above ground yet, and as of this arvo it looks like we are in for a week of rain, so I probably won't see a any action in the next week either.

Doc


----------



## Ash in Perth (6/9/06)

Im going to have to do something about stopping Marley (the jack russel) from eating them when it starts growing flowers, he loves parsley and anything else in the garden with flavour.


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/9/06)

Ash in Perth said:


> Im going to have to do something about stopping Marley (the jack russel) from eating them when it starts growing flowers, he loves parsley and anything else in the garden with flavour.



The laterals off the top of the vine have the flowers, which should be safely out of Marleys reach. But if hes a chewer Id fence it off, hops being toxic (fatal, they lose control of their body temp) to dogs.


----------



## Chatty (6/9/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> The laterals off the top of the vine have the flowers, which should be safely out of Marleys reach. But if hes a chewer Id fence it off, hops being toxic (fatal, they lose control of their body temp) to dogs.



Is this a similar process to what happens when you drink a heap of beer on a cold night, get full and then can't feel the cold?

Chatty


----------



## Screwtop (7/9/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Ash in Perth said:
> 
> 
> > Im going to have to do something about stopping Marley (the jack russel) from eating them when it starts growing flowers, he loves parsley and anything else in the garden with flavour.
> ...




TRUE: Our Silky nearly died from Marihuana poisoning. Ate someones stash and was in a real bad way. Luckily the Vet had experienced Marihuana poisoning in dogs before (strangely it happens frequently in some areas of the Sunshine Coast Hinterland). Vet gave him a valium injection, had to up the dose to the point where he had doubled the amount recommended for his weight. It was touch and go, would the Marihuana kill him or the valium. Vet kept him overnight for observation, thankfully he pulled through and we were able to pick him up next day, he was groggy for days.

He was about 8 years old at the time. the experience effected him really badly and he's been weird ever since.


----------



## Batz (7/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> TRUE: Our Silky nearly died from Marihuana poisoning. Ate someones stash and was in a real bad way
> 
> Vet gave him a valium injection, had to up the dose to the point where he had doubled the amount recommended for his weight.
> 
> the experience effected him really badly and he's been weird ever since.



Poor buggers still high Screwtop,all he needs now is some HB  

Batz


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (7/9/06)

Question for the seasoned growers.

My Mt hood came up a week ago although I would'nt say its taken off.

On the other hand My Chinook is showing no signs of appearing and yet its in a slighjtly sunnier position.

How many of you have had a rhizome not come up at all? Next monday will be four weeks since it went in.

ATOMT


----------



## johnno (7/9/06)

Some of us here are acting like expectant fathers :lol: :lol: 

Here is a piccy of mine in early September last year. 

This plant went on to give me over 2 kilos wet harverst and over 500 gms dry.

Dont panic if not much is happeneing yet. Even mine is only showing about 2 shoots coming out now.

I will be transplanting this plant this weekend so it will be interesting to see how it goes in the new location.

More on that later.


----------



## bindi (7/9/06)

My Chinook is going wild and the Goldings is catching up fast in SE Qld.
No photo as I am away from my PC untill Tuesday next week.


----------



## Mr Bond (7/9/06)

I've got 2 emerging shoots on my tettnanger here in the foothills of Adelaide.Bring on the sunshine!


----------



## big d (7/9/06)

Judging from your photos of your hop plants last year Johnno i would have to say you just have natural green fingers.That was one amazingly wild plant.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## johnno (7/9/06)

big d said:


> Judging from your photos of your hop plants last year Johnno i would have to say you just have natural green fingers.That was one amazingly wild plant.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D




Well it is going to be a challenge this year big d. Will be transplanting that plant to a new location this weekend.

Going from very fertile soil to a very heavy clay soil that has not been prepped very much at all.
This should have been done a few weeks back but have not ben able to oganise it. And the site needs a good years prep as well i reckon.

I will be doing regular updates here like a lot of others so it will be interesting to see what happens.

I have no doubt they will survive as they are a very hardy plant, but I feel it may take at least a year to get used to the new clay environment.

I have some pics here of the new site but cant locate them currently. will post soon.

cheers
johnno


----------



## big d (7/9/06)

Not too sure if im a little off topic but here goes anyway Johnno.Assuming you used your hops from last year in a brew or more how did they turn out aroma and flavour wise using fresh grown hops.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## johnno (7/9/06)

big d said:


> Not too sure if im a little off topic but here goes anyway Johnno.Assuming you used your hops from last year in a brew or more how did they turn out aroma and flavour wise using fresh grown hops.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D




OT, but the resultant beers made with these hops are in these threads.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...46&hl=anzac

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...grown+hops+beer


PoR used for bittering only but was impressed considering what I had heard about them.
Brewing another Aussie ale this weekend with them.

Both are going to Vicbrew for evaluation. Wish I gave more away before I froze whats left.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Chatty (7/9/06)

ATOMT, don't get too stressed with new rhizomes because bud size isn't a real good indication of the potential of the root system. Bare in mind that for the first month or so of the plants life there is very little photosynthetic area and hence it is mainly growing on stored nutrient from the rhizome.

The photos i posted above are from the strongest _rhizome_ i had. The other two rhizomes were quite a fine root stock in comparison and the growth from them reflects this - hence why i posted piccies of my best vine  .

Chill out,

Chatty


----------



## Screwtop (7/9/06)

To the question, has anyone had a hop plant not come up! Yes, my Perle rhizome arrived broken in half, so planted both halves. One came up and the other hasn't so far.


----------



## Ash in Perth (7/9/06)

My young columbus has not done anything yet, i uncovered the top to have a peak and it only had some tiny white points and thats it.

Screwtop, if it comes up at least you got 2 for the price of one! (yes i know any one can just snap their in half)


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (7/9/06)

OK.....thanks........whew. I was getting a bit nrevous there. :unsure: 



johnno said:


> Some of us here are acting like expectant fathers :lol: :lol:



Actually I feel exactly like that...........The Mt Hood poked its head out (_hooray its a girl_) but I am nervous about the Chinook. I hope its OK.

...............Oh yeah. And my wifes going to have a baby in November as well.

At least the rabbit cant eat that one.

 

ATOMT


----------



## johnno (9/9/06)

The day ha come. Albeit a bit late for the PoR to be transplanted to the new location.

With a root system like that I hope it will do ok and I will et a crop this season.

Hell!! I hope it goes wild and fills up the whole suburb with hops. :lol:


----------



## johnno (9/9/06)

Look closely and you can see some of the many shoots at the top just coming up now.


----------



## Doc (9/9/06)

Relax, mine haven't come up yet either. I did a replant on them a few weeks back and there were plenty of buds, just haven't made it above the surface yet.
And with all this rain I don't expect them too untill we get a few days of decent sunshine either 

Doc


----------



## Jye (9/9/06)

Im kicking myself I didnt order any earlier in the year :angry: 

But if anyone has a spare Columbus rhizome I will happily take it


----------



## Doc (9/9/06)

My Columbus are in their second season Jye. They didn't flower last season, so am really hoping they do this season. If they do I'm sure I can set you up with a cutting.

Doc


----------



## Jye (9/9/06)

Cheers Doc :beer: Do you know why they didnt flower?


----------



## Doc (9/9/06)

Not enough sun and I had trimmed them back to a couple of vines. 
With their new position and I won't be trimming back to two vines they should be great to go.

Doc


----------



## Borret (9/9/06)

I got a big enough crop out of my first season Columbus last year to do an all columbus beer ( well except for 10g of magnum to help out in bittering.) Not as AA rich, to my calculations, as commercial grown stuff but the beer turned out lovely nonetheless and has even held it's hop freshness with some age on it. 

Last years plants are shooting and the few cuttings I took at the end of last season and sprouting too so hopefully I can squeeze out a good crop this year. I hope to try a wet-hop brew this season if there's enough to warrant it.

Brent


----------



## Jye (10/9/06)

Check out this huge wild hop plant


----------



## Doc (10/9/06)

Yeah that is awesome. Was checking it out earlier today.
I know a few places around where I grew up in NZ that may have the same wild hops growing. 

Doc


----------



## Batz (10/9/06)

Look at that!

Sort of thing that would bring a tear to Craftbrewer :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Ross (10/9/06)

Batz said:


> Look at that!
> 
> Sort of thing that would bring a tear to Craftbrewer :lol:
> 
> Batz



Yeah, i've got a bit of catching up to do B) ... Here's my Columbus vine...




Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (10/9/06)

Anyone ever heard of Spalt rhizomes in Oz?

Batz


----------



## Mr Bond (10/9/06)

Unfortunately not  .I had a look back through Stu Fergs list but its not on it.


----------



## Doc (10/9/06)

Haven't seen them on offer either. Otherwise I'd be on it for my Alts.

Doc


----------



## Batz (10/9/06)

Doc said:


> Haven't seen them on offer either. Otherwise I'd be on it for my Alts.
> 
> Doc



The same reason I ask Doc

Batz


----------



## The Scientist (17/9/06)

The kids are growing up so fast, think I might have to give them something to climb soon.

Spot the difference. This is just over 2 weeks between shots.





Go you good thing  

TS


----------



## Maxt (18/9/06)

Spring must be here, my hoppy friends have just poked their heads up for a look!
:beer:


----------



## Steve (18/9/06)

My 3 year old POR.

View attachment 9185

View attachment 9186


----------



## Chatty (18/9/06)

Steve said:


> My 3 year old POR.



Amazing how much variation there is between varieties - the stems on your POR are heaps darker than any of mine. Might be an age thing. Has anyone else got rhizomes of similr vintage?

Chatty


----------



## Blackfish (19/9/06)

Hello folks

spent the weekend doing battle with the "garden of weden" AKA our vege patch, and am ready to do some planting. Am keen to try some hop rhyozomes. even moreso after seeing the pics in this thread!!!

Am I a bit late for this year? if not, does anyone know where i might get a hold of some in NW sydney?


----------



## James Squire (19/9/06)

fhgwgads,

loch has just posted this in another thread:

http://search.ebay.com.au/search/search.dl...ntrypage=search

JS


----------



## Lukes (19/9/06)

Chatty said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > My 3 year old POR.
> ...




Yep and they are just coming up now.
It's an age thing.  







No shoots at all last week.
Luke


----------



## barls (21/9/06)

the biggest of mine is 1.2M tall and the rest arent far behind


----------



## Doc (21/9/06)

Lukes said:


> Yep and they are just coming up now.
> It's an age thing.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not a hop plant. That is a hop tree 
Awesome.

Mine are all shooting throught the soil. The Perle has the lead at the moment.

Doc


----------



## johnno (21/9/06)

> Thats not a hop plant. That is a hop tree
> Awesome.
> 
> Mine are all shooting throught the soil. The Perle has the lead at the moment.
> ...



Yeah.. This years Xmas tree.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (22/9/06)

Hi all.

Last time I posted I was getting concerned about my wayward Chinook. 1 month down and no sign of a delivery.

My Mt hood seems to be doing fine.




But No Chinook.......

....until on Sat morning in dispair I went searching and low and behold it came up about a foot from where I planted it.




Now Thats a relief.

Here is a shot of my fortress to keep out the Pest!!




....and here's a pic of my "Arch Nemesis" whom I secretly call "_Vindaloo_"!!!




God help him if he gets in and eats one of my babies!!!

Johnno gave me a couple of POR rhizomes today. Thanks again Johnno.

IN they go.

cheers

ATOMT


----------



## Kai (22/9/06)

You could serve him up with sauteed hop shoots 

My chinook is doing the same thing, peeking up both in the middle and right in the corner of my nicely dug rectangle-in-the-lawn.

Both it and willamette are only growing slowly at the moment, a couple inches high. In another week or two I'm going to give them a shot of dynamic whiffter. That helped my first chinook really get going in its first season.


----------



## QldKev (22/9/06)

I just measured mine, these were planted on 26 Aug.

Nugget 980cm
Mt Hood 900cm

a fair amount of the growth is from the last week; with 2 shoots each plant.

Only problem one of the Mt Hood stems got broken. I have cut if off and re-joined it together with tape. Any ideas will this grow?

Looking forward to fresh hops in Bundaberg.


----------



## Borret (22/9/06)

Stick the bit that broke off inn a cup of water. It will sprout roots and you'll have 2 plants. Same happened with mine ( one of the kids dropped their wheelbarrow on it) and the plant from the cutting produced 90% of the crop.

Brent


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (22/9/06)

Does any one know if hops are the same as herbs in cooking.

With herbs like Coriander, Basil, Rosemary, chives etc it is much preferrable to use them freshley chopped. That way the most and the best flavours and aroma's are imparted into the food.

Does this apply to hops or does it need to be dried out first (Like tabacco and marijuana)  ?

ATOMT


----------



## Lukes (22/9/06)

Doc said:


> Lukes said:
> 
> 
> > Yep and they are just coming up now.
> ...




Doc, macro on the digital camera.
As you can see from the fence it's only about 100 - 150mm high with no shoots.

Dark Horse took some cluster cuttings from it last year. I wonder if they lived?

Luke


----------



## bindi (22/9/06)

My Chinook is 850mm and the Goldings is 800mm high, planted 6 weeks ago next Monday.


----------



## Stuster (22/9/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Does any one know if hops are the same as herbs in cooking.
> 
> With herbs like Coriander, Basil, Rosemary, chives etc it is much preferrable to use them freshley chopped. That way the most and the best flavours and aroma's are imparted into the food.
> 
> ...



Yes you can use the hops fresh. Wet hop beers seem to be the flavour of the month ATM. It seems that you need to use substantially more than dry hops due to the water content. US article on wet hop beers, and a thread Ross started.

I'm hoping to be able to do this, but last I heard (last week) my plants weren't up yet (growing near Canberra).


----------



## tangent (22/9/06)

Mine was crappy last year but has really taken off this year.
It's Hersbrucker - 3rd year.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (22/9/06)

Stuster said:


> Yes you can use the hops fresh. Wet hop beers seem to be the flavour of the month ATM. It seems that you need to use substantially more than dry hops due to the water content. US article on wet hop beers, and a thread Ross started.
> 
> I'm hoping to be able to do this, but last I heard (last week) my plants weren't up yet (growing near Canberra).



Thanks Stuster. Thats what I figured. I guess a good rule of thumb might be.....

If you smoke it.....Dry it.
If you cook it.....wet is best.

Good links.

Ta  

ATOMT


----------



## Chatty (22/9/06)

Lukes said:


> Chatty said:
> 
> 
> > Steve said:
> ...



Jesus Luke, keep the kids away from that thing. It might only be 150 mm high but i can see a 'Little Shop of Horrors' thing going on at your place soon  

Chatty


----------



## Screwtop (22/9/06)

Just an update on how things are growing in Hopland er Queensland.


Wurtemberger




Perle



Both rhizomes planted 8 weeks ago. Wurtemberger 2.1M Perle .5M


----------



## Chris (23/9/06)

Some real purdy hops there fellas


----------



## johnno (24/9/06)

Checked my PoR 2 weeks after transplanting and they seem to have taken to their new home well.

The are on par with the same growth this time last year.


cheers
johnno


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (5/10/06)

Someone was commenting on the variations in Leaves of Hops.

I was thinking of starting a gallery of Hop Leaves and flowers (eventually).

Pics should all be a similar orientation ( eg leaves with tip to bottom and facing flat to camera unluss showing a particular detail. Flowers from the side.

Can anyone add to a gallery or can it be made public?

I was going to start with a "Mt Hood" leaf





and then a "Chinook" Leaf.




Any thoughts?

ATOMT


----------



## Linz (5/10/06)

Im a late starter.......


I got the freebie that was on offer here. It was planted(potted actually) on Tuesday afternoon. When I removed it from the packaging there was 2 shoots starting to grow off both legs(Y shaped) of the rhizome, and about 5-6 buds(new shoots) off the other ends....


Now the wait...........


----------



## DJR (5/10/06)

Linz said:


> Im a late starter.......
> 
> 
> I got the freebie that was on offer here. It was planted(potted actually) on Tuesday afternoon. When I removed it from the packaging there was 2 shoots starting to grow off both legs(Y shaped) of the rhizome, and about 5-6 buds(new shoots) off the other ends....
> ...



Same, i got a Hersbruck and Perle offcut and planted them a week or two ago - no shoots just yet but here's hoping.

Edit: Just after i made the post i went and checked on my babies - the Perle has now made 2 sprouts, and the Hersbruck is growing more than i expected!


----------



## bindi (5/10/06)

Here are mine just over 7 weeks old. the Gouldings 5'2" and the Chinook is 3'11" but has 2 shoots from the one rhizome.

Left to right both, Chinook and Gouldings.


----------



## The Scientist (10/10/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> ATOMT



Yeah, the pic of the Mt Hood Leaf is of its immature stage and by now it should look quite different.

Here is a progress pic of my Mt Hood and the Trelis for it to climb:

View attachment 9445


----------



## The Scientist (10/10/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> ATOMT



Yeah, the pic of the Mt Hood Leaf is of its immature stage and by now it should look quite different.

Here is a progress pic of my Mt Hood and the Trelis for it to climb:





I'm just going to let it go wild this year and hopefully build up the root stock, it has produced 7 Bines so far but one snaped off and I'm trying to turn it into a second plant  

Cheers,

TS


----------



## QldKev (11/10/06)

Quick update on mine

Planted 26 Aug 2006
Nugget 2.8m 
Mt Hood 2.2m This plant had 1 shoot broken off by kids and the second one got burnt on the security light as it decided to wrap itself around the globe.

Planted 26 Sep 2006
POR No show yet, but marg the rains a comming.

mmmm, can't wait to try wet hopping.

QldKev


----------



## Ross (11/10/06)

My columbus was going great guns until one of the horses took a fancy to the fresh green leaves - found it a fortnight ago lying in the middle of the lawn, so i guess it didn't taste as good as it looked - It's been replanted, but it's not looking very happy  . fingers crossed it comes good....

cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (11/10/06)

The Scientist - why on earth have you got it in the pot when theres what looks to be a beautifully prepared vegie garden sitting vacant?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## hockadays (11/10/06)

What styles of hop grow best in Queensland?


----------



## Jye (11/10/06)

A couple of weeks ago Borret was kind enough to send my up a columbus rhizome (hope you enjoyed the beers) which had some new shoots growing. Well after no sign of growth this morning I though it was dead and carefully dug it up for a look... to my surprise it had about 4 thick white shoots growing  So there is still hope but how long do they normally take to start growing bines?

Cheers
Jye


----------



## Steve (11/10/06)

Jye said:


> A couple of weeks ago Borret was kind enough to send my up a columbus rhizome (hope you enjoyed the beers) which had some new shoots growing. Well after no sign of growth this morning I though it was dead and carefully dug it up for a look... to my surprise it had about 4 thick white shoots growing  So there is still hope but how long do they normally take to start growing bines?
> 
> Cheers
> Jye




Jye - keep the water up to it and it'll be up in no time.


----------



## darkhorse (11/10/06)

LukeS,

Only the 2 cuttings that were the tips of the bines survived.

I planted them out about a month ago and haven't checked progress.
I will check and if they are still going I will post a pic.


----------



## The Scientist (11/10/06)

Steve said:


> The Scientist - why on earth have you got it in the pot when theres what looks to be a beautifully prepared vegie garden sitting vacant?
> Cheers
> Steve



Yeah I thought someone may wonder that  I move around a lot with work and this way I can move it a lot easier. Also it can't take over the neighbourhood this way (Not that it would be such a bad thing) :lol: 

Cheers,

TS


----------



## The Scientist (11/10/06)

Ross said:


> My columbus was going great guns until one of the horses took a fancy to the fresh green leaves - found it a fortnight ago lying in the middle of the lawn, so i guess it didn't taste as good as it looked - It's been replanted, but it's not looking very happy  . fingers crossed it comes good....
> 
> cheers Ross



That's a bit of bad luck Ross, I've given my dog a stern talking to about even going near my hop vine. I think the leaves are poisonous to animals anyway, probably a good thing the horse spat it out.

They are pretty hardy plants, it'll grow back  

Cheers,

TS


----------



## Borret (11/10/06)

Steve said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago Borret was kind enough to send my up a columbus rhizome (hope you enjoyed the beers) which had some new shoots growing. Well after no sign of growth this morning I though it was dead and carefully dug it up for a look... to my surprise it had about 4 thick white shoots growing  So there is still hope but how long do they normally take to start growing bines?
> ...



Glad to hear it's still kicking along Jye. I was a bit worried as the weekend after I sent it to you I was away for a few days and the heat destoryed a few of my other due to lack of water.

Keep the water upto it as suggested and maybe a little seasol if you have it. (..and cross your fingers.) As I said I'll do a warranty replacement if need be  

Thanks for the beers. They were lovely. :beer: 

Cheers

Brent


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (11/10/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Someone was commenting on the variations in Leaves of Hops.
> 
> I was thinking of starting a gallery of Hop Leaves and flowers (eventually).
> 
> ...



I was amazed to see on the weekend that the "Mt Hood" leaves have started coming out exactly the same as the "Chinook" ones. The first foot or so all looked like the one posted above whereas the "Chinnook" were all trifolate (I think that is the term) from the start. It has certainly got me thinking that a gallery of leaf shapes will be far less interesting than I thought. 

Hmm. Oh well.

ATOMT


----------



## The Scientist (11/10/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> I was amazed to see on the weekend that the "Mt Hood" leaves have started coming out exactly the same as the "Chinook" ones. The first foot or so all looked like the one posted above whereas the "Chinnook" were all trifolate (I think that is the term) from the start. It has certainly got me thinking that a gallery of leaf shapes will be far less interesting than I thought.
> 
> Hmm. Oh well.
> 
> ATOMT



Yeah, you had me worried for a second. Here I was thinking, "uh oh mine doesn't look like that, what the hell have they sold me"  

Then I looked into it and its all good :lol: 

Cheers,

TS


----------



## darkhorse (12/10/06)

OK these are the pics of the 2 plants that survived winter.

They were tips of the redundant bines when LukeS cut back his Cluster in January.

I have no doubt they will grow well but well wait and see about the harvest that they yield.


----------



## Screwtop (12/10/06)

Both my plants stopped growing about two weeks ago, haven't grown an inch since. The Wurtemberger is about 2M high and has stopped, doesn't look healthy and has holes chewed in the leaves by bugs. The perle stopped at about 600mm and looks real crook, limp and has lost leaves and let go of the climbing twine and fallen down. Tied it up today, so much for the fast growth in QLD.


----------



## Ash in Perth (12/10/06)

mine did that last season. i cut them back, moved them to a shadier spot and they went nuts. this is in perth with tettnanger and it was a very odd weathered summer


----------



## Mr Bond (12/10/06)

yeah My Tettnanger went off and then those damn "red spider mites " moved in and have raped my leaves and stopped growth. a side shoot that i potted up is hangin in there and the parent rhizome has shot another leader.
looks like I'm gonna have to bite the bullett and use a miticide spray to get rid of the buggers and then cut em back for a second flush.Might be able to get hold of some predator mites courtesy of work next month, that will sort em out!


----------



## Chatty (12/10/06)

Has anyone else had the leaves of their plants 'tear' apart? Little splits have been appearing in the leaves of my plants which then develop and the leaves shred themselves. It would appear it might be a K problem.

Anyone else seen it before?

Chatty


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (12/10/06)

For those of you with a mite problem, have you looked into a nicotine spray. Put butts and or tobacco into water and soak. Use a spray bottle to spray on the plants.

Also planting garlic in amongst the other plants (next year I Guess) can help to control pests. Organic and natural gardening books cover all these options.

Having said this, I have a much bigger pest and despite my efforts with the fence, the wind yesterday blew the top 20 cm off the stake it was running up. It fell over my little fence and "Vindaloo" the rabbit took his share (~15cm). Inot that the replacement shoot has taken off today.

cheers all.

ATOMT


----------



## Linz (12/10/06)

WOW..these things are quick..

Went to water this morning, and there's 2 little red shoots of my Cluster plant poking throught the dirt....

Im a happy man!!! only potted it a week and a half ago


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (13/10/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> For those of you with a mite problem, have you looked into a nicotine spray. Put butts and or tobacco into water and soak. Use a spray bottle to spray on the plants.



Rhubarb spray works well for mites and aphids too  

When using rhubarb, put a bit of laundry soap "Sunshine Soap" in the water and it helps the solution stick...not sure if it is a good idea with tobacco though :huh: 

PZ.


----------



## lochrockingbeers (13/10/06)

Sulfur is the simplest and most effective solution to two spotted/spider mite problems. Try and get wettable sulfur rather than lime sulfur. Follow the instructions and after a couple of applications your mite problem should be on the wane. Spraying under leaves is the trick.

From growing hops at home, plant stress seems to contribute to mite problems, but mites can show up and blow up pretty quickly.


----------



## Steve (13/10/06)

Heres my 3yr old POR.....

View attachment 9484


View attachment 9485


Last year it was this tall in the middle of December....so the older they get the quicker they grow!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Doc (15/10/06)

Man, have my plants shot up this weekend. I reckon one bine on one plant has grown 0.5-0.75 of a meter since Friday morning.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## The Scientist (15/10/06)

Doc said:


> Man, have my plants shot up this weekend. I reckon one bine on one plant has grown 0.5-0.75 of a meter since Friday morning.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Have you still got your Hop Cam running Doc? That is a massive growth spirt  

The Doc has perscribed Steroids to his Hops :lol: 

Cheers,

TS


----------



## Doc (15/10/06)

No, no hopcam this season. They have a new home this season and it doesn't suit a hopcam.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## goatherder (15/10/06)

well, i'm a little behind this year. I just planted my rhizomes today. They all had shoots so I should be seeing something soon.


----------



## barls (15/10/06)

my tallest one is almost on the second story balcony so thats about 2.5m or so and the others arent too far behind. i dont know what the gf is doing to them while ive been away but its working


----------



## Little_Squares (15/10/06)

Linz's hop rizomes are growing at a fairytale rate - I'm waiting for the beanstalking giant to appear.

I swear the thing has grown 2 inches in the last 48 hours........


----------



## Trough Lolly (22/10/06)

This year's hops are looking good, thanks the the recently installed dripper system...
The 2yo Chinook is looking robust...



The 3yo Goldings in the centre tub is on the way and well over 10 feet tall on the lattice...


The 1yo PoR, far left, is up with two bines but I won't hold my breath for a 1st season harvest! A good dose of seasol a couple of weeks ago and watering every 2nd day is doing the trick at the moment...


A few brewers have asked about the differences between the plants, appearance wise, so I'll follow up with some closeup shots of the leaves for future reference...
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (22/10/06)

In case you've come across some wild hops or you were given a rhizome or two and you're trying to work out what the hell the hops variety is, here's a starter set of pics on three reasonably common varities - other pics / varieties are welcome. I'll proudly post some pics of the cones in the new year!! B) 

First up, here's a shot of some Pride of Ringwood leaves...



Secondly, some Goldings - these leaves when mature are quite large and darker than average leaves...



And finally, the somewhat more papery looking Chinook...



You can see the subtle differences between the leave structures and hopefully they will help those searching for a name for their hop plants.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Keifer (22/10/06)

Mine have both gone shithouse  leaves are brown and dying, so i sprayed with copper oxychloride today and will hope for the best. My tettnanger has new shoots which are promising. I'll be happy with them surviving the first year, no cones expected


----------



## barls (23/10/06)

ive got 2 that are going well but the third is half the size of the other 2 and has a few brown spots on the leaves, im not sure i think it might be the pot as its in a different style pot to the others.
on a related note who was it last year who took a cutting of a leaf and tried propagating it, did they have any success


----------



## KillerRx4 (23/10/06)

barls said:


> on a related note who was it last year who took a cutting of a leaf and tried propagating it, did they have any success



Ive had good results with cuttings. You need to take a cutting of a shoot not just a leaf tho. (crown & upper leaf section)

My plants are pretty miserable this season. My best bine which is about 8ft has had its crown die/eaten or something. Its shooting a lateral now so it still should go on.

My parent rhizome from last year has 2 shoots which are maybe 5mm high & have not grown anymore for past 5 weeks.

A clone from last years plant was going mental, grew 2 ft in 2 weeks. the biggest bine somehow snapped off but is now in a cup of water hoping it will root.

So out of 5 plants i might get cones off 2 or 3 tops.


----------



## Borret (23/10/06)

Twas me who stuck a leaf in water to see what it did. Yes it grew roots and survived in teh ground for about 3 months. It never really grew though.
A cutting from a tip is easy though. A couple f weeks in a cup of water and then into the ground once the roots pop and and your away. I have done many this way and they are now growing all in a few different points in the country. 

Brent


----------



## Trough Lolly (23/10/06)

G'day Brent,
My Chinook has way too many shoots and I'm thinking of cutting off at least 6 or more and putting them in water - would you agree that now would be a good time to take cuttings, given the vigorous growth spurt that's currently happening??

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (23/10/06)

Hey there TL...wunna' sell me a cutting?  

PZ.


----------



## DJR (23/10/06)

Mine have been planted now for a month and nothing much has happened - either the dogs are eating the new shoots or the soil's no good. Will put them in a pot with some nice fresh soil and see how they go. Once they start shooting i'll train them onto a long wire up into a tree and see how far they go.

Shame really, they did sort of take off but then stunted completely. Probably a soil problem.


----------



## bindi (23/10/06)

My Chinook is 2.45M with two 200mm shoots a the base and the Gouldings is 1.35M with one 450mm shoot at the base.
The Chinook took off when I stripped off the bottom metre of leaves when it reached 2m, as per the instructions.


----------



## Borret (23/10/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> G'day Brent,
> My Chinook has way too many shoots and I'm thinking of cutting off at least 6 or more and putting them in water - would you agree that now would be a good time to take cuttings, given the vigorous growth spurt that's currently happening??
> 
> Cheers,
> TL



Yeah anytime seems to be good. I did some beginning, middle and end of season last year. The beginning of season one turned out much bigger than the plant it came from and ended up an inch thick at it's base. 

Brent


----------



## Josh (23/10/06)

I have just put my hersbrucker into the ground today (bought recently on ebay). Just hoping for good root growth, aiming for harvest next season.


----------



## Trough Lolly (23/10/06)

Cheers Brent, I'll give it a go...



Fingerlickin_B said:


> Hey there TL...wunna' sell me a cutting?
> 
> PZ.



No need for a sale mate!  Happy to swap for a beer or two, or a cutting off your own hop plants if you have any...
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Screwtop (23/10/06)

Wally, the only hop variety I have seen in the photo's in this thread without a tri-flora leaf is Mt Hood, maybe that's what you have! Have a check back through the pics POR has a tri-flora leaf.


----------



## Batz (23/10/06)

Qld. brewers 
Get some cuttings into pots! Next year a hop plant swap.....and that would have to be in Kin Kin  

Batz


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (23/10/06)

Screwtop said:


> Wally, the only hop variety I have seen in the photo's in this thread without a tri-flora leaf is Mt Hood, maybe that's what you have! Have a check back through the pics POR has a tri-flora leaf.




I included some pics of my Mt Hood at an early stage on page 9 of this thread and they had the spear shaped leaf. However, this changed about six leaves later and they became trifolate. I am completely in the dark as to whether this is the only variety that does this. 

Still waiting for my POR to pop its leaves up.

Ther must be a Hop Botany book with an identification key in it somewhere. It would probably also require flowers for an accurate identification anyway.

:blink: 

ATOMT


----------



## Steve (24/10/06)

Trough Lollys POR plant was originally a cutting from my POR plant. Get a cutting about 150mm long, strip the bottom leaves off and stick it in a glass of water on a window sill. Easy as. TL I wouldnt mind grabbing a cutting from your chinook if there are any still going?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Trough Lolly (24/10/06)

Steve said:


> Trough Lollys POR plant was originally a cutting from my POR plant. Get a cutting about 150mm long, strip the bottom leaves off and stick it in a glass of water on a window sill. Easy as. TL I wouldnt mind grabbing a cutting from your chinook if there are any still going?
> Cheers
> Steve



Steve / Fingerlickin_B - I'm gonna give the Chinook a haircut this weekend if you wanna bag some cuttings - if the Goldings gets any more triffid like I'll get at it with the scissors too.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (24/10/06)

I'm there, PM'd ya :super:


----------



## Doc (29/10/06)

Here is my plantation. Not a lot of growth this week, but all still doing well.
The closest two (Columbus and Hersbrucker are 2nd year, and the far two (Perle and Tettnanger) are first year.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## goatherder (29/10/06)

I planted 3 rhizomes a few weeks ago. A bit late but I thought I'd give it a crack anyway.

Anyhoo, 1 had two nice little shoots coming up so I was very pleased. Until the chooks decided they liked them and tore the top of the pot to bits and ate the shoots.

2nd revision chook proof hop garden is coming this afternoon. Hopefully there are a few more shoots left in the rhizomes.


----------



## Linz (29/10/06)

Got shoot No 4 come up this morning.

Is there any drama allowing several climbers on the one string???


----------



## Trough Lolly (29/10/06)

Linz said:


> Got shoot No 4 come up this morning.
> 
> Is there any drama allowing several climbers on the one string???



You should be ok as long as you're using a decent gardening twine - you can get it purpose built for creepers and it's essentially a hemp string. The hop runners do get pretty heavy after a while and especially when they bear the cones so don't let all your hard work literally come undone because you skimped on the string. The only problem I'd see is if you had a good crop - getting the cones out would be a bit of an issue if the climbers are intertwined - which may hinder the growth of some cones, too...

I try to train them apart to make it easier at harvest time and afterwards when I slash back at the end of the season.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## johnno (29/10/06)

My POR doing well in their new location.

Lots and lots of shoots. I will let them all grow, same as last season.


----------



## Archie (29/10/06)

where can you buy seeds or starters to begin growing your own hops


Cheers Arch


----------



## barls (31/10/06)

i think you have missed out till june again there are anumber of places to buy them like grumpys or stu in tassie. read through this thread and search on rhizomes


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (1/11/06)

I love these Hops! They are amazing to watch grow. I just looked back over this thread and on Sept 22 showed pics of my Mt Hood and my Chinook popping up. Well Here they are a little over a month later. 





Even where "The Varmint" chewed the end of one of the bines, it has sprouted heaps of bines.






I put this string to the top of these stakes less than a week ago!




Unfortunately my POR Rhizome has not performed so well  




Also found that my 1 1/2 ft fence around the vege patch is useless, as "the Varmint" jumped over a 2 1/2 Ft fence into my shed the other day. I reckon he knows to leave the hops alone.  

Cheers folks

ATOMT


----------



## DJR (1/11/06)

Damn, i wish mine would take off. I had them in soil for ages and they were crap. Transplanted them into some fresh potting mix and now they are growing, but very slowly. Might need to dump some Nitrosol on them.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (1/11/06)

DJR said:


> Damn, i wish mine would take off. I had them in soil for ages and they were crap. Transplanted them into some fresh potting mix and now they are growing, but very slowly. Might need to dump some Nitrosol on them.


I dont know if this helps but I have been using chook pellets and natural compost (Vege wastes).

ATOMT


----------



## johnno (14/11/06)

Picy of my POR from last Sunday.

Very healthy and bushy looking plant with lots of bines. I will leave all the bines grow.

Hopefully will continue to do ok in the crappy clay soil it is in now.


cheers
johnno


----------



## Steve (18/11/06)

My little POR is quite happy :blink: 
Cheers
Steve

View attachment 10109


----------



## dr K (18/11/06)

Fantastic growth (given Kanbeera). maybe I should not have given up on hops ....but then as I once famously questioned..."Who's absolutey gorgeous, nearly six foot, female and growing in my backyard??"

k


----------



## Weizguy (18/11/06)

dr K said:


> Fantastic growth (given Kanbeera). maybe I should not have given up on hops ....but then as I once famously questioned..."Who's absolutey gorgeous, nearly six foot, female and growing in my backyard??"
> 
> k


Given Kanbeera, I'm wondering if it was the Humulus lupulus or its cousin, Bud.

Gotta get some rhizomes next year. I got space here.

Seth


----------



## QldKev (19/11/06)

Mine have really rocketed growth to over 5m each. Even with the neglect they have had, all bines have lost the end from the main shoots and side shoot are growing everywhere. 1 main shoot got burnt from the spotlight, coulple broken from kids and the last on from when the bbq under it caught on fire. But I just cannot beleive it they keep growing from the side stems. I have already had 1 harvest used for wet hoping in the current brew. Out of intrested these are fresh rhynzones the Tassie this year, planted in Searls potting mix; no addatives at all. 

First plant shows vine, with section over BBQ gone



Second show end that has been burn (I cut off about 2m) and some of the friut of the gods.


----------



## Screwtop (26/11/06)

QldKev said:


> Mine have really rocketed growth to over 5m each. Even with the neglect they have had, all bines have lost the end from the main shoots and side shoot are growing everywhere. 1 main shoot got burnt from the spotlight, coulple broken from kids and the last on from when the bbq under it caught on fire. But I just cannot beleive it they keep growing from the side stems. I have already had 1 harvest used for wet hoping in the current brew. Out of intrested these are fresh rhynzones the Tassie this year, planted in Searls potting mix; no addatives at all.
> 
> First plant shows vine, with section over BBQ gone
> View attachment 10126
> ...




Shite Kev, they have gone mad! What variety?


----------



## Batz (26/11/06)

Mine are doing OK,they were planted late in the season

Fisrt hops are Cluster,then,Tettnang,Hallertau x2,POR

And they have plenty of room to spread,nice view as well  

Batz


----------



## Kai (29/11/06)

My chinook is emerging from its subterranean slumber. Here's a photo, taken yesterday. This is its third season.


----------



## redgums500 (29/11/06)

Batz said:


> Mine are doing OK,they were planted late in the season
> 
> Fisrt hops are Cluster,then,Tettnang,Hallertau x2,POR
> 
> ...



Crumbs Batz

From the look of all that timber why don't you slip down with a chainsaw and knock up a 15 ft pole so they can grow up as opposed to sideways ?  

cheers 

Redgums :super:


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (30/11/06)

My two plants, Chinook (left) and Mt Hood (right) are going nuts!




I reckon they have been growing up at a rate of about 75 cm / week.

Now that they hit the roof line, there are side bines shooting off in every direction.

I notice they have amazing little hooks all along tthe surface of the bines that help it to attach to things.

I Love these plants. My wife is giving me greif that when I come home I hardley have said hello before I am out the door to check on progress.

Oh, and we had a Son last week which was also interesting.


----------



## Simon W (30/11/06)

> Oh, and we had a Son last week which was also interesting.



LOL! Congrats!


----------



## Doc (30/11/06)

Mine have pretty much stalled for the last three weeks.
Then we got some nice warm weather and they looked to have kicked off again. Alas this morning it is colder. WTF is going on with this weather !!!!!

Doc


----------



## Borret (30/11/06)

I know what you mean Doc. the weather has been nuts!
All mine shot and then stalled a few weeks later with really short stumpy growth that hasn't progressed for months. I knocked all those shoots off last weekend and the growth that has replaced it from new buds has been much better. They would be as big as they were a week ago again but with more heigh already. 
I hope it does the trick. I did becasue I read somewhere about commercial growers removing the early buds for stronger growth from later shoots. Figured it couldn't hurt as nothing looked like happening.

Brent


----------



## Keifer (30/11/06)

"I did becasue I read somewhere about commercial growers removing the early buds for stronger growth from later shoots."


I have POR and Tetnang and they started of very strong, 2 bines per weed, but then they died off, and have just now got about 10 new bines coming out the ground for each, plus lots of new leaves on the dead bines..
I guess they saved me the trouble


----------



## Team_Beer (1/12/06)

if anyone in perth has some shoots for next year i'd love to give growing a try if you could bring them to the next meeting i'll bring some cash!


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (1/12/06)

I just got an email saying there are some plants at an ex workmate's place for me to pick up this weekend  

She got them from someone else...hopefully he has indicated what variety they are B) 

PZ.


----------



## deebee (1/12/06)

Batz said:


> Mine are doing OK,they were planted late in the season
> 
> Fisrt hops are Cluster,then,Tettnang,Hallertau x2,POR
> 
> ...




So Batz, it sounds like the POR managed to pull through after a week in an envelope.

DB


----------



## Batz (1/12/06)

deebee said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Mine are doing OK,they were planted late in the season
> ...




Yes deebee,it was very slow to show itself,in fact I thouhgt it was dead  

But it has been going off the last coulpe of weeks,I am really on a learning curve with these ladies.

Batz


----------



## Batz (1/12/06)

redgums500 said:


> Crumbs Batz
> 
> From the look of all that timber why don't you slip down with a chainsaw and knock up a 15 ft pole so they can grow up as opposed to sideways ?
> 
> ...



Well they have to go sideways sooner or later,and I have to pick them so I thought it was bloody good set up myself.
Not to high,I can still train them ,and I hope to pick some flowers too.
This is a learning curve for me,perhaps I am doing it all wrong,time will tell.

Like this would be perfect I agree

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (1/12/06)

*Fertl Eisa* is definitely the secret with these things, at least in sandy soil. Mine had stopped, the Perle had actually lost all leaves on a stumpy bine of about 600mm high. Used some GP slow release and some Blood and Bone. They have now shot laterals that have grown taller than the original shoots. The Wurtemberger which had stopped at 2.1M now has a new shoot that has passed the 2.1M mark and new latterals which have also passed the height of the original bines. Am going to treat them like gross feeders now and fertilise every 2 weeks, probably alternate with Thrive and Fish Emulsion or Blood and Bone.


----------



## Chris (4/12/06)

Thats interesting Screwtop, I have the same varieties and they have suffered the same fate. Ill give it a go.


----------



## bindi (4/12/06)

Yep, Ditto :angry: will try your idea Screwtop, the Gouldings at 3m looked great but now has stalled and now looking sad  .
Also had some very small [and I mean VERY small] grasshoppers giving the Gouldings a beating, but found a garlic spray worked wonders, tough plants this pair of ladies.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (5/12/06)

My mystery hop plants...donated to a friend who wasn't told the variety...look like they are two different types though: 




They'll be staying in the shadehouse until next season and then re-planted. 

PZ.


----------



## barls (5/12/06)

mine shoot up just after i fertilize but then they start fading again not long after, so im looking for suggestions as to a good slow release fertilizer to use so that i get a more constant growth


----------



## Chris (5/12/06)

Hah!

I think Ill leave mine now and if they die, theyre not my type of plant. My blurred vision is a tough non por hop that can grow over the garage every year and all I have to do is collect the hops.
Amazingly the wuertemburger is doing better than the Mt Hood.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (6/12/06)

Just got an email...mine are POR  

PZ.


----------



## bonj (7/12/06)

I knew I missed it for this year. Moved into a new house just after the planting time, and had no soil to plant in. Definitely next year.


----------



## Steve (17/12/06)

Heres my 3 yr old POR. Rapidly climbing horizontally along to the string attached a gum tree hanging over my fence.

View attachment 10541


...and if you look very closely in the middle of this pic you will see its starting to flower

View attachment 10542


Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/12/06)

Lookin' good Steve  

Question time:

As those little things I've got are definitely growing, should I be moving them out of the shade house, or waiting 'till next season like the guy that supplied them said to do? 

They are getting really close to attaching themselves to other stuff inside the shade house and I'm concerned...do they die back completely over winter, or will I need to cut them back for removal next year? 

PZ.


----------



## Steve (19/12/06)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Lookin' good Steve
> 
> Question time:
> 
> ...




id be leaving them in their pots at this time of year, move them out into the garden, let them get some sun, keep them watered. They completely die back over winter. You will need to prune off the bines to the level of the soil in the pot and then plant them out in a sunny position next july/august.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/12/06)

Cool, cheers for that :beer: 

I'll put them in larger pots and gradually introduce them to the sun (in a spot where they don't get sun all day long at first) so they don't get too much of a shock  

PZ.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (1/1/07)

Well, the camera has gone on holidays, so no photos. 

Three nights ago and then last night we had bad hail storms in Canberra. 

Last night did the worst damage, every growing tip has been smahed off my POR plants and they are just generally screwed up  

At least the Golding & Chinook I got from Trough Lolly were in the shadehouse and well protected, so they're fine  

How did any others on here survive the hail?

PZ.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (3/1/07)

Geez. Really bad new Fingerlickin. Sorry to hear it.

I came here with a question, but I feel your pain. Bugger!

My question is;

How do you know when your hops are ready for picking. Mine are flowering all over but I fear that some have actually gone past it.

I imagined they would enlarge into ...sort of bunchs, but mine dont seem to be going past little sprays of buds that then open. I assume that when they have fully opened they are pretty much finished then?

What to do?

ATOMT


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (3/1/07)

From what I can gather, the flowers are small if not provided enough nutrient/light. 

The dude that supplied my POR also gave my female buddy some home-grown flowers she handed me on my birthday and they were much smaller than the ones I've purchased before...but they still worked  

Hope that helps...though I've probably missed the point, as I'm well & truly wasted :chug: :lol: h34r:

PZ.


----------



## Screwtop (3/1/07)

Am expecting small flowers, hop farmers would have the soil analysed and add fert/nutrient to suit the plant/cultivar for best results. Imagine that unless we have agreeable soil and climate the flowers will be small, but should be more potent than the big fertilised flowers. Bit like small grape crops vs large crops, plants only have so much energy to give.


----------



## QldKev (3/1/07)

Heres a pic of the first season Mt Hood, yum..

(Sorry about the colours a bit washed out, cheap camera)


----------



## KillerRx4 (3/1/07)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> How do you know when your hops are ready for picking. Mine are flowering all over but I fear that some have actually gone past it.
> 
> I imagined they would enlarge into ...sort of bunchs, but mine dont seem to be going past little sprays of buds that then open. I assume that when they have fully opened they are pretty much finished then?
> 
> ...



If I understand what your saying your buds have the white hair things still? 

Thats the 1st stage of flowering. They will grow petals & form into cones, look at AHB logo for what the cones will look like. When they get to that stage feel them & give them a gentle squeeze every week or so. 

When they are immature they will feel wet & spongy. When they start to feel dry & papery they are close to ripe. They will loose their spongy feeling & feel more empty (for a lack of better term). You can let them go until the petal tips start to go brown but i wouldnt let them go any longer.

You can also do the fluff method where you hold the cone tip & fluff the petals back. If the petals fall off after 2 or 3 fluffings theyre done. Then you can also be known as a fluffer :lol:


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (3/1/07)

Thanks for the info everyone. From what I read above, I may not be past it. I think I probably should have put a bit more chook poo on them recently, but the hops I was most concerned with emit clouds of pollen if i touch them.

KillerRx4. Your description is tops. I reckon some of them are just ready.

I imagin picking some of the flowers will probably stimulate more flowering elsewhere.

Not bad for a first year though as I thought I might get nada.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (3/1/07)

Thanks for the info everyone. From what I read above, I may not be past it. I think I probably should have put a bit more chook poo on them recently, but the hops I was most concerned with emit clouds of pollen if i touch them.













KillerRx4. Your description is tops. I reckon some of them are just ready.

I imagine picking some of the flowers will probably stimulate more flowering elsewhere.

Not bad for a first year though as I thought I might get nada.


ATOMT


----------



## Steve (3/1/07)

angel!!!! ive never seen a hop plant that looks like the one in the lower right hand side pic????? :blink: Could it be a male???


----------



## Borret (3/1/07)

From your photo's they are no where near ready. Harvest is a long way off. 
By the time they are ready all those spikey bits will be engulfed (and dissapear) by the petals of the cones and the finished product will be a whole lot bigger. Have patience, leave em alone. 
FWIW they are looking pretty healthy at this stage of the game.
I wouldn't encourage picking flowers to promote more elsewhere. I don't believe hops work that way. They may well cause the remaining cones to be slightly bigger but I doubt you'd notice. They all mature at a very similar time hence the commercial guys just cut the bines down and process them elsewhere.

Another tell tale sign of ripeness (when you get there) is that they will sort of rattle when you shake the bine once they are the desirable papery texture.

Brent


----------



## Borret (3/1/07)

Hold the phone... I didn't see the bottom row of pics. 

I believe that be the wrong sex..... you want a chick plant not a dude.

You have 2 plants I assume.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (3/1/07)

Steve said:


> angel!!!! ive never seen a hop plant that looks like the one in the lower right hand side pic????? :blink: Could it be a female???



The Top "pair" of flower photos are the Chinook.

The Bottom "Pair" are the Mt Hood.

Thats all I know :blink: 

ATOMT


----------



## Steve (3/1/07)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> The Top "pair" of flower photos are the Chinook.
> 
> The Bottom "Pair" are the Mt Hood.
> 
> ...




as borret said - the bottom pics show that it is a male plant (I was wrong when I said female). You wont get any flowers from the Mt Hood.


----------



## Borret (3/1/07)

You definately have a male plant in which case you may want to tear it out. It's likely to promote seeds in the cones of your other plant.

Major bummer dude...

Heres a diagram I found. Male flowers are seen at the top of the diagram, the female stuff you want is at the bottom.

Hops

Brent


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (3/1/07)




----------



## KillerRx4 (3/1/07)

Goddamn thats gone berko for a 1st year plant. 

So thats what male cones look like eh? Im pretty sure i heard on 1 of the TBN's hop shows that some of the commercial growers once produced males on purpose to get more $/lb. So if thats the case i wouldnt worry too much about them. Just means there will be seeds in the cone.

Besides its not like you have to worry about the seeds blocking the cone with these buds


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (3/1/07)

Borret. The Plate link is great (so to speak). And from the "A" diagram (staminate (male) inflorescence) and "1" (staminate flower), the Mt Hood is definitely Male.

Also, from the "B" (pistillate (female) inflorescence) the Chinook is definitely Female (Finally my Uni Botany taxonomy is coming in handy).

Questions:

1 - Are male flowers completely useless for brewing?

2 - These will have cross pollinated the Chinook now. What will that do? (apart from producing seeds). Will the Chinook hops be usable?

3 - Do hop plants change sex? Or does this mean the whole plant should be destroyed?

4 - If the supplier sent me this rhizome and it is obviously from a Male plant, should I be able to get it exchanged? h34r: 

Thats all.

It was all looking so good.

ATOMT


----------



## KillerRx4 (3/1/07)

My totally unqualified quessing is...

1. I think they still contain luplin & can be brewed with without problem.

2. As above. Maybe you have just produced a new & exciting strain :lol: 

3. They only change sex when pollinated (from female to male)

4. Most probably if theyre reasonable.


Im far from an expert so dont take my word for anything above.


----------



## Screwtop (3/1/07)

Congratulations - It's a Boy


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (3/1/07)

Screwtop said:


> Congratulations - It's a Boy



My second in six weeks.  

Thank God I dont have to wake up every night to water this one!!! :blink: 

ATOMT


----------



## johnno (4/1/07)

My POR in the ground is going ok so far. Looks like I should get a few hundred grams again this year.

The EKG is in the black pot and that has done ok as well. That will go into the ground next year.

The Cascade is in the white pot and has not fared so well but is still alive. Next to it is the tetnang which disapeared but came back to life.


----------



## Simon W (4/1/07)

Definatelly male.
1) Due to their very close genetics, the male and female hop flowers are exactly the same as those of marijuana(except for the cones) and contrary to popular belief male marijuana flowers do have THC, so I'm guessin' the male hop flowers will have some lupulin. The problem is they also have massive amounts of pollen as you already know, so do you want this in yer brew?

2) They will seed, but if you catch them before then, they might be usable.

3) Dunno if hops will change sex. But it might be possible to force it. Marijuana can change sex, but needs forcing by either chemicals or modified light hours, which needs artificial lighting(18 to 24hours a day) and can take months.
It's claimed that female marijuana can be forced to shoot male flowers and self polinate in areas that are sprayed with Gibberellic acid(comes from mouldy rice) or when the plant is watered with disolved aspirin/water solution. (for anyone interested in breeding/hybridising, all seeds produced are guaranteed female in this case.)
Dunno if this would work on males(if it does you will get female flowers and no need to worry about seed, seeding is impossible), or hops for that matter.

4) If they have an ounce of decency, yes.


----------



## Asher (15/1/07)

First pic is of my 2006 hop plants. The 2 on the right are my Ornamental Hallertau that are just crap... on the left however is my *POP* (Pride Of Pemberton) HOP that was given to me by my mate *Chillamacgilla*


*POP*


*POP*


----------



## johnno (15/1/07)

Alas!!

My beloved POR seems to have been invaded by some disease..  

Probably only something that Grows in the new location we moved to.

It was going really well till about the middle of last week. After some diagnosis today I think I may have this..

http://plant-disease.ippc.orst.edu/disease.cfm?RecordID=604

hop clap.

The EKG and tettnang in the pot seems to be ok.

cheers
johnno


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (15/1/07)

Asher said:


> First pic is of my 2006 hop plants. The 2 on the right are my Ornamental Hallertau that are just crap... on the left however is my *POP* (Pride Of Pemberton) HOP that was given to me by my mate *Chillamacgilla*



Impressive looking hops Asher - good to see the strain is still alive n well. My POP are struggling along and only 6ft tall with no flowers....I will post a photo if they pull there finger out and flower. I might try a light sprinkling of sulphate of potash watered in well to try and trigger flowering. No signs of mites as yet so fingers crossed they have buggered off.
Cheers


----------



## deebee (16/1/07)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> 4 - If the supplier sent me this rhizome and it is obviously from a Male plant, should I be able to get it exchanged? h34r:



Definitely!! They agreed to sell you, and you agree to buy, a female useful for brewing. They sold you a male, useless for anything.

First ask nicely. You should get a full replacement without having to put your hand anywhere near your pocket. If they refuse, tell them you will be hanging up and immediately ringing the consumer protection authority in your State. 

My cutting from Asher's ornamenal hallertau looks lovely but no flowers yet. My POR has little flowers. chilla's pride of pemberton is in a little pot and small but looks healthy. No flowers yet.

DB


----------



## Screwtop (16/1/07)

johnno said:


> Alas!!
> 
> My beloved POR seems to have been invaded by some disease..
> 
> ...



Sure it's the same wilt as shown on that site Johnno? Had a similar problem, brown/dying patches on the leaves and slowed growth. Nurseryman said the rhizome supplies the energy each year for growth, if it's been dug up/moved then that will affect it's "ommph" also a small rhizome can not contribute much energy and the plant will run out of juice. He said give to give them a feed, as much for vine growth as for increasing rhizome size ready for next year. Tossed it some GP stuff from Bunnings and within days it was away, new green growth and looking great. Have fed them twice more since then, about every 4 weeks I guess, the respond each time and kick on, Wurtemberger has almost doubled in height since and is developing flower cones.
Cheers


----------



## Lukes (16/1/07)

johnno said:


> Alas!!
> 
> My beloved POR seems to have been invaded by some disease..
> 
> ...



Johnno,




Someone listed here a quick fix for mould or fungus but I can't seem to find the post.

(it was in the last hop growing thread) 
It was 10.1 ratio of water and white vinegar.
I tried this last season (only once) and it worked quite well in clearing up any problems



- Luke


----------



## johnno (16/1/07)

> Sure it's the same wilt as shown on that site Johnno? Had a similar problem, brown/dying patches on the leaves and slowed growth. Nurseryman said the rhizome supplies the energy each year for growth, if it's been dug up/moved then that will affect it's "ommph" also a small rhizome can not contribute much energy and the plant will run out of juice. He said give to give them a feed, as much for vine growth as for increasing rhizome size ready for next year. Tossed it some GP stuff from Bunnings and within days it was away, new green growth and looking great. Have fed them twice more since then, about every 4 weeks I guess, the respond each time and kick on, Wurtemberger has almost doubled in height since and is developing flower cones.
> Cheers



Hi Screwtop,
No I am not 100% sure its the one. But there is something dodgey going on. The thing was growing like no tomorrow and then it just stopped. looks a bit worn out now. It may just be the heat and it is not getting enough water due to the restrictions. i will look further into it.





> Johnno,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Luke,
I may give that a shot. the bugger is quite large and i dread having to spray it all  

Thanks for the suggestions blokes.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Lukes (16/1/07)

johnno said:


> Hi Screwtop,
> No I am not 100% sure its the one. But there is something dodgey going on. The thing was growing like no tomorrow and then it just stopped. looks a bit worn out now. It may just be the heat and it is not getting enough water due to the restrictions. i will look further into it.
> 
> 
> ...



Johnno,
I did not spray it I just mixed it in a 10 ltr bucket and poured it at base.

I wonder how the cutting you gave Dave at the yeast talk is going?

- Luke


----------



## capretta (16/1/07)

i am growing my first hop this year ( a tettenang ) and i've experienced the same probs as johnno, balistic growth, then slowly petering out with all the old leaves browning and getting quite tatty. Screwtops post seems like a winner in my case, the rhizome is just out of juice by the sound of it. time to collect some cow feces!! <_<View attachment 11025


----------



## Steve (16/1/07)

capretta said:


> i am growing my first hop this year ( a tettenang ) and i've experienced the same probs as johnno, balistic growth, then slowly petering out with all the old leaves browning and getting quite tatty. Screwtops post seems like a winner in my case, the rhizome is just out of juice by the sound of it. time to collect some cow feces!! <_<View attachment 11025




not enough water


----------



## sicklizard (16/1/07)

Steve said:


> not enough water


Yes definitely not enough water. I put mine in at the right time, but little happened 'cause of the drought (I'm surrounded by bare wheat fields and starving sheep). Then some leaves started turning brown in the hot weather. After 5 months they are no taller than about 40 cm so I'm just hopeful I can keep them alive so they can do their stuff next year (assuming it will rain at some time). 

I read somewhere that growing hops need 10 L per day. That's a big water every morning. And on really dry days, even if they are well watered, the low humidity can knock them about. 
Ben


----------



## capretta (16/1/07)

BenW said:


> Yes definitely not enough water.


ok cool guys, water it is.. since that photo was taken a few weeks ago a sewerage pipe broke near it. i havent seen it yet, but assuming the browning was caused by lack of water it might not be such an issue now  
looking forward to my first "poo brew"!


----------



## Asher (18/1/07)

1st years harvest off my *POP* Hop Vine




I think the *POP* could become the signature hop of Aussiehomebrewer.com.... then the world!!!
Actually I better make a beer with it first.... just incase it tastes like VB!!!

Asher for now


----------



## Keifer (18/1/07)

Take care not to overwater them as well. They can get root-rot and the leaves can get diseases from being wet constantly as well. I think it would be pretty hard to over water at the roots tho, especially if you live (90% of nsw?) in a drought ravaged area.


----------



## Batz (18/1/07)

That plant needs nitrogen!
Chook poo or Thrive will be a quick fix,you got to feed these babies.

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (18/1/07)

Horticulturist guy at the nursery said not a lack of water problem when he saw my leaves, said lack of water shows at the end/edges of the leaves, not in spots.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (19/1/07)

My Mt Hood ended up male, but the Chinooks cracking along. The Mt Hood seems to have got the Brown leaves everyone has mentioned but not the Chinook.

I reckon these are just about ready.
I had been a bit nervous that as this was its first year I wouldnt get anything from it.









 
ATOMT


----------



## Finite (19/1/07)

how do you know so much about dope Simon?


----------



## Keifer (19/1/07)

Puts my POR & Tettnang vines combined to shame ATOMT


----------



## KillerRx4 (19/1/07)

Jesus ATOMT, nice crop there indeed. More than my 2 x 2nd year cluster & 1 x 1st year Perle put together i reckon.

Must be my location


----------



## capretta (20/1/07)

omg angel tears ........... <- that is digital tears of jealousy!!


----------



## Simon W (20/1/07)

ATOMT! wow.

LOL blake, ahhhhh the good old days.
Also got a couple of very heavy books here. Heavy in weight and reading.
A google search for 'Ed Rosenthal' may answer the question.


----------



## johnno (20/1/07)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> My Mt Hood ended up male, but the Chinooks cracking along. The Mt Hood seems to have got the Brown leaves everyone has mentioned but not the Chinook.
> 
> I reckon these are just about ready.
> I had been a bit nervous that as this was its first year I wouldnt get anything from it.
> ...




Nice crop there ATOMT. When you harvest let us know wet and dry weight.

Must be a variety thing as my PoR is only starting tohead up now. Last year i didn't harvest tilllate March from memory.
Now you can have fun trying to determine the AA's.  

There is a good article on ozcraftbrewer about working out when they are ready.

cheers
johnno


----------



## T.D. (22/1/07)

If I haven't got any flowers on my hop vines yet this year, does that mean its not going to happen now???

Its only the first year so I didn't think I would get any but some people say you can get a small amount first year.


----------



## Batz (22/1/07)

First year for me TD and one of my vines is starting to flower now,the other four are yet to show any signs.

Batz


----------



## T.D. (22/1/07)

Thanks Batz, maybe there's still some hope yet!


----------



## Steve (22/1/07)

bloody sensational ATOMT....especially for its first year. Those cones are huge!! :blink: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## capretta (22/1/07)

Steve said:


> bloody sensational ATOMT....especially for its first year. Those cones are huge!! :blink:
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


 



no steve, if you look REALLY closely you can see that atomt just has an incredibly small hand... :mellow:


----------



## bindi (22/1/07)

My Gouldings has small flowers and growing strong , the Chinook is going through a growth sprint with no flowers.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (22/1/07)

Steve said:


> bloody sensational ATOMT....especially for its first year. Those cones are huge!! :blink:
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



I planted them in my veggie garden which is very small (around 60 x 150cm) due to my small back yard. The veggies go nuts every year and looks like the hops really liked it. I planted them around the last week in August.

I have really enjoyed watching these plants grow this year. It is my first go at hops and I reckon at their peak growth rate (around 1 -2 mtr high) they were growing at about 10 - 15 cm a day or averaging around 1/2 mtr a week.

I am looking forward to see what the harvest brings.

I just wish the other plant hadnt been male!!

I dont know if this is relevant to the final aromas, but the cones have a slight passionfruit aroma at the moment. Certainly dont smell like my normal plugs or pellets.


ATOMT


----------



## Keifer (22/1/07)

Aww bad luck mate, that means all your beer will turn out purple and taste like passionfruit, they will only get worse and worse and may end up being poisonous. Better post em to me so i can check.


----------



## Batz (22/1/07)

Does anyone have Splat in Australia?

I really would like this hop in my Bat garden

Batz


----------



## tdh (22/1/07)

Splat?

I've got Kapowie and Wham for ya!

tdh

p.s. I don't think Spalt hasn't ever been available as a rhizome


----------



## glenos (22/1/07)

Can I take cutting sand grow a plant form them?

When is the bast time to take a cutitng and is there anything specific I need to do?

Thinking about going for a drive into the Derwent valley to get some cuttings


----------



## Batz (22/1/07)

glenos said:


> Can I take cutting sand grow a plant form them?
> 
> When is the bast time to take a cutitng and is there anything specific I need to do?
> 
> Thinking about going for a drive into the Derwent valley to get some cuttings




Yes you can,don't expect anything much the first year as the plant needs to get it's shit together.
But hell cheap azz hey? :super: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (22/1/07)

Ok just took a pic
These cuttings are 11 days old,the leaves were on the cutting when I took them,note the roots forming.
I'll plant these out into pots tomorrow.

Batz


----------



## glenos (23/1/07)

Thanks Batz, 
Any tips for helping them grow?

Might even get a choice of varieties if I drive around a bit


----------



## AUHEAMIC (23/1/07)

Batz said:


> Ok just took a pic
> These cuttings are 11 days old,the leaves were on the cutting when I took them,note the roots forming.
> I'll plant these out into pots tomorrow.
> 
> Batz


Batz

Did you strike your cuttings in a pot or in water?

Peels


----------



## Batz (23/1/07)

Peels said:


> Batz
> 
> Did you strike your cuttings in a pot or in water?
> 
> Peels




In water,dip the cutting in 'rooting powder' :blink: 
Sounds like fun stuff hey?

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (23/1/07)

glenos said:


> Can I take cutting sand grow a plant form them?
> 
> When is the bast time to take a cutitng and is there anything specific I need to do?
> 
> Thinking about going for a drive into the Derwent valley to get some cuttings




I jumped a few fences around New Norfolk in Feb 2004, none of the cuttings survived the road trip back over to SA and up the centre in the van, but the grape vine cuttings from SA are doing well.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (23/1/07)

Plants doing O.K. now after a bad case of spider mite.




Hallertau, Chinook & Goldings



Chinook



Chinook



Goldings



Chinook showing signs


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (29/1/07)

Well I did the first part of a harvest tonight when I got home. After about an hour up the ladder, I called it a day. Ill get the rest tomorrow.  




Nearly a shopping bag full.




Fat Cones!!!




Total of 650g Wet. There must be around another 500g left up there.

Not bad for a first year.

 

ATOMT


----------



## johnno (29/1/07)

Nice harvest ATMOT.

These are the chinook aren"t they? You should try and brew with them as soon as possible. Even do a wet hop brew.

One thing I reaslised after my PoR harvest last year when I used them was just how different they were to pellets.

You could smell the freshness during the boil. I was dissapointed last year that I did not do a wet hop brew.

This year I will be brewing with them straight after harvest to see what that is like which I have no doubt will be an awesome brew.

cheers
johnno


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (29/1/07)

johnno said:


> Nice harvest ATMOT.
> 
> These are the chinook aren"t they? You should try and brew with them as soon as possible. Even do a wet hop brew.
> 
> ...


 Gday Johnno.

I asked a question regarding wet hopping elswhere in this thread and was told you could do that, however, the article under the link you passed on to me the other day reckons dont do it unless you like beer tasting like grass!!??

Also, how much to a brew when wet?

cheers

ATOMT


----------



## johnno (29/1/07)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Gday Johnno.
> 
> I asked a question regarding wet hopping elswhere in this thread and was told you could do that, however, the article under the link you passed on to me the other day reckons dont do it unless you like beer tasting like grass!!??
> 
> ...


 nothing wrong with grass   

nah have never done it myself but I will give it a try. First wort hopping will probably be the go.

As for estimating the AA's. that will be another story.


cheers
johnno


----------



## Lukes (30/1/07)

ATOMT,
Last year the guys from Basic Brewing in the U.S. did a video on fresh hops from the back yard.

Link:

 
- Luke


----------



## johnno (4/2/07)

After getting a lot my shoots dying of a couple of weeks ago I thought the POR was a goner.
I gave it the vinegar solution and fed it a coule of times and it seems to be growing well now.

Here is a piccy of when it was rater sick.


A lot of the sho0ts just strtaed dying of and going brown.

It may have been the extra hot weather but I am really not sure.


----------



## T.D. (5/2/07)

I thought I'd post a few pics of my hops. Its their first year and to date I have no signs of any flowers. I have trained the strongest shoot up the wire, and tried to strike layers with any others (that's what is in the troughs). One didn't make it (cascade), but all others have done pretty well so far. I have also taken smaller cuttings (not long enough to be layered) and tried to strike them in water after seeing the impressive results that Batz had doing the same thing.


----------



## Steve (5/2/07)

TD - you are going to need bigger pots than those im afraid. Especially the troughs :blink: 
How much sun do they get in that area? Looks a bit shady?
Cheer
Steve


----------



## capretta (5/2/07)

Steve said:


> How much sun do they get in that area? Looks a bit shady?
> Cheer
> Steve


 
yeah, it looks like they might only get a few hours direct sun a day there. as i understand it, the length of sunlight they are exposed to is crucial for telling the plant when to bud (as well as for growth). so in that position they may not get any cones at all? :huh:


----------



## Lukes (5/2/07)

I got some signs of flowers for this year, over the weekend.

Here is a pics 




:super: 

- Luke


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (5/2/07)

capretta said:


> yeah, it looks like they might only get a few hours direct sun a day there. as i understand it, the length of sunlight they are exposed to is crucial for telling the plant when to bud (as well as for growth). so in that position they may not get any cones at all? :huh:



Hrs of light is usually the trigger for flowering rather than direct exposure to sunlight , however, I still reckon the exposure to sun is critical for flowering. My plants recieve first sun hitting the tops and then exposing all the plants by about 8- 8:30AM. They are in direct sunlight until about 3:00PM when the houses shadow starts moving from the base up. The east side of the plants and particularly the tops of the plants were recieving sunlight all day. The side of the plants that recieved the least sunlight had the least spectacular flowering and lagged behind the most exposed parts of the plant.

My wet harvest of 650g chinook seems to have settled out at about 180-190g dry.

Still havent got to do the second harvest yet but a lot of the cones I left becuase they were still soft and small have increased in size considerably.

Any advice for end of season handling of the hop plants? Do I leave them in the ground and just prune them back?

ATOMT


----------



## Steve (5/2/07)

ATOMT - leave them in the ground and prune them back to an inch or two above ground, cover with leaves if you are in an area that gets frost.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## T.D. (5/2/07)

I did plan to plant the vines out in the open. Its up in the Hunter Valley on my folks' property and rain has been a little scarce of late, so I decided to keep them in the pots. I know they are too small, but at this stage I just want to get a growing season out of them and then hopefully next year when I transplant them into the ground they will take off! That's the plan anyway!  

The troughs are just being used to strike the layers. As soon as they throw roots I will transplant into bigger pots.

Speaking of which... is there any point in stransplanting the hops in this growing season or should I wait until ~August-Sept?

And regarding the light, that was a bad time of day to take the photos - about 4pm from memory. That spot gets a reasonable amount of light for most of the day. The main reason I have them there is so I can tap them into the irrigation system. This year I have concentrated on trying get the plants to multiply. I would like 5 or so of each variety. So far it only looks like Cluster will get me 5 plants (if they all survive!) so I may have to keep trying over a few years!


----------



## T.D. (5/2/07)

Steve said:


> ATOMT - leave them in the ground and prune them back to an inch or two above ground, cover with leaves if you are in an area that gets frost.
> Cheers
> Steve



Steve, is frost only a problem after they have shot? If they are hit with a frost while dormant is that a problem?


----------



## Steve (5/2/07)

T.D. said:


> Steve, is frost only a problem after they have shot? If they are hit with a frost while dormant is that a problem?




TD transplant in Aug-Sept. Once they're underground they'll be right if theres frost about. You wouldnt get many frosts in Sydney though?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## T.D. (5/2/07)

But will the frost affect a dormant vine if its exposed? That is, if its not covered with leaves etc. y hops are in the Hunter Valley on my parents' property. They get quite a few frosts in winter - not a whole lot in spring though...


----------



## Steve (5/2/07)

T.D. said:


> But will the frost affect a dormant vine if its exposed? That is, if its not covered with leaves etc. y hops are in the Hunter Valley on my parents' property. They get quite a few frosts in winter - not a whole lot in spring though...




nah - it'll be right. Dont know why I started putting leaves on once I pruned it. Sort of covering it up with a blanket for the winter nights made me feel better. Plus the leaves breakdown over the winter months to create there own compost in the dirt above the rhizome.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## newguy (5/2/07)

T.D. said:


> Steve, is frost only a problem after they have shot? If they are hit with a frost while dormant is that a problem?



You can't kill a hop. Trust me. Once you get the rhizome in the ground, it will survive. Don't know about the effect of severe drought, but cold doesn't hurt them. How cold? -50C for certain - that's how cold it gets here, and I've never lost a hop, and I've never heard of anyone around here losing one either.


----------



## T.D. (5/2/07)

A friend of mine lives in Calgary and he has hops growing all over his back fence. Every time I go there the hops are thicker than the previous year so evidently the cold is not a problem. And yeah, it gets pretty cold in Calgary (maybe not -50 too often but easily -30).

I was more wondering if having the plant exposed to frost, even when dormant, would harm it's growing potential the next year.


----------



## newguy (5/2/07)

T.D. said:


> A friend of mine lives in Calgary and he has hops growing all over his back fence. Every time I go there the hops are thicker than the previous year so evidently the cold is not a problem. And yeah, it gets pretty cold in Calgary (maybe not -50 too often but easily -30).
> 
> I was more wondering if having the plant exposed to frost, even when dormant, would harm it's growing potential the next year.



If the root froze, yes. But with it planted, no. Our frost doesn't get deeper than about 12 - 18", and I really doubt that more than the top 2" of the ground in your neck of the woods would freeze. Just plant the hop and forget about it. It will be fine.


----------



## Batz (5/2/07)

I have flowers on my POR and Tettnager
Perhaps not as good as you brewers in the colder climates,but I am happy


View attachment 11340

Tettnager

View attachment 11341

POR


View attachment 11342



Batz


----------



## Steve (5/2/07)

Green grass! Wow i'd forgotten what it looked like.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (5/2/07)

Steve said:


> Green grass! Wow i'd forgotten what it looked like.



At least you've got grass Steve...I gave up mowing our "front dirt" :lol:


----------



## T.D. (5/2/07)

Batz said:


> I have flowers on my POR and Tettnager
> Perhaps not as good as you brewers in the colder climates,but I am happy
> Batz



Batz, how did your cuttings go that you struck in water? Have you transplanted then into soil? Are they growing ok? I just tried the same thing on the weekend but too early to tell if they are going to strike or not...


----------



## johnno (5/2/07)

Batz said:


> I have flowers on my POR and Tettnager
> Perhaps not as good as you brewers in the colder climates,but I am happy
> View attachment 11340
> 
> ...




Looks like they are flowering up at about the right time Batz. Mine are about the same size currently.

Will you fill all that space with plants? The Batz hop plantation? You will never have to buy again.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Lukes (5/2/07)

johnno said:


> Looks like they are flowering up at about the right time Batz. Mine are about the same size currently.
> 
> Will you fill all that space with plants? The Batz hop plantation? You will never have to buy again.
> 
> ...



 
And sell them to us Batz @ say $15 a kg ??


----------



## Batz (5/2/07)

Well next year I will at least double the plantation,and add a lot more varieties.

T.D.
Over half are looking good,I replaced the others today with fresh cuttings,I think it maybe to late to try again if some don't make it this time.
I should have plenty for those who would like a plant at the March Cave meeting.

Batz


----------



## Batz (5/2/07)

I need to get my trellis together,what are others doing?
These things just want to climb to the sun.

Batz


----------



## johnno (8/2/07)

Picture of my PoR from Jan 21. 
Lots of buds on it so hopefully will get a few hundred grams dry again this year.

Pics are a bit delayed as I get held up at times.

cheers
johnno


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (8/2/07)

Harvest No.2 of my 1st Yr Chinook - 425g wet.

Brings to 1075g wet total so far.

 

ATOMT


----------



## T.D. (9/2/07)

Batz said:


> I need to get my trellis together,what are others doing?
> These things just want to climb to the sun.
> 
> Batz



I've been meaning to get some feedback on trellis design and maybe this is an appropriate time to bring it up.

My hops are up on my folks' property in the hunter valley. There is a small block of unused land where I plan to plant a fair few hop plants (naturally increasing their numbers over the years). I have a couple of books that describe how to build trellises and so on, and the general consensus is that, like Batz said, you need something that has some height.

I've attached a dodgy diagram of my proposed trellis. Basically it consists of two decent sized wooden end posts driven into the ground. And then an extension post bolted onto those. Total height is 3 metres. Then I will run a bottom wire around 50cm from the ground, which I will train the hops onto. Now, this is the bit I am not that sure about (and is the reason I was asking all those questions before about hops being exposed to the elements while dormant). My family is in the wine industry so most of my experience in horticultural stuff is with vines. I was just thinking of doing a very similar thing to a vine and training the hops up to a wire and then laying out arms (as in the pic). Then when coing into winter, pruning them back to the arms (maybe a spur prune or similar) but leaving the hop plant wrapped around the bottom wire (this is the bit I am not sure about as most people recommend cutting the plant right back to the ground - any comments on this would be great!). Then letting the hops shoot each year from those arms and letting them take off up a piece of twine that is attached from the bottom wire to a top wire up at the 3m high point. Then when you want to harvest, you just get on a ladder and cut the twine at the top, and lay it down on the ground. This makes it much easier to pick the flowers, and also should also help to keep the different varieties separate when harvesting.

This is still a work in progress though so I would really appreciate any feedback you guys might have. I would like to do this on a fairly significant scale eventually, depending on how many plants I can strike.


----------



## jdsaint (9/2/07)

are hops hard to grow? easy to maintain?
so its legal for a amatuar to grow hops? h34r:


----------



## Screwtop (9/2/07)

Have a look how hop farmers trellis at places where hops are grown commercially. There are a couple of different methods but the ones I have seen (not hedgerow) use trellises constructed from posts 21' high with permanent wires across the top and anchored strainer posts at the ends of the rows. At the start of the season workers on a machine like a scissor lift platform go along tying string droppers from the wire. As the bines grow the plants are pruned to about 4 - 6 bines and these spiral up the droppers. After flowering, workers cut the dropper strings from the top wire. The bines are harvested and the flowers removed for processing/pelletising. Flowers used to be dried in kilns years ago, you can do that in your home oven or food dehydrator, stops flowers spoiling from going mouldy.


----------



## newguy (9/2/07)

Hi T.D.,

The structure you're proposing looks like it will work very well. The idea about cutting the top piece of twine to lay the entire thing down to make picking easier sounds like a winner too. The only thing I would suggest would be guy wires from the tops of each wooden post to the ground to reinforce the thing. Each post should have 3 wires, one parallel to the structure (to keep the top wire from sagging), and two perpendicular to that. One of these would come out of page of your drawing, and the other would go into the page. Hops get pretty bushy and if you had an unsupported structure with the wind blowing at it sideways, it would lay down.

Regarding pruning hops and leaving some exposed above ground as opposed to pruning it down to the ground.....I would normally prune mine down to the ground but one fall we got a very early dump of snow before I had a chance to prune it down to the ground. Come spring, I didn't get around to taking out the old dead vines, and it started to grow from the ground, not from the old vines. Of course, the cold could have had a hand in killing the remains left above ground. If the region is prone to frost, I'd guess that the part of the hop left above ground will be killed meaning that it would start to grow from the ground. There's no use leaving any above ground if this is the case.

Hope this helps.


----------



## T.D. (9/2/07)

Thanks newguy, that's helps a lot! :beer: 

I guess I can try a couple of different methods with the pruning and just see what works best.


----------



## crells (9/2/07)

I was hoping a green thumb out there could help me with my german wurtem....? 

The leaves are going grey/dying, some of them have like a spider web type film in them, and some of them have little black things on them. 

I was wondering if there's anything I can do ?


Its not all bad, the POW are going guns & the wurten... plant still has some cones on them. I suspect though the vine hasn't reached its full potential & that the yield will be pretty low.

Some pics:


----------



## crells (9/2/07)

On a more positive note - a picture of the cones


----------



## Steve (9/2/07)

It could be dust mites crells? Why dont you take a couple of leaves to your local nursery shop for them to identify it. They will then give you some spray for the plant.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## crells (9/2/07)

Thanks Steve I might have to. It looks fairly serious.


----------



## apd (9/2/07)

TD,

Like newguy said, the new sprouts come from the rhizome underground, not last year's dead bines, so you should cut back to ground level.

Also, on the harvesting method, the commercial growers, AFAIK, harvest once because it's easier/more efficient/less costly/etc. On a small scale, however, we have the luxury of manually harvesting and getting a couple or more harvests from the plant. If you go the way you mentioned with laying down the plant on the ground to harvest, you might damage the bine and not get a second harvest.

I don't speak from much experience as my one and only hop plant is on just coming into flower in its second year.


----------



## Simon W (9/2/07)

crells, any interest in breeding crosses/hybridising?
Your cones are primed for fertilising, there's pistils hanging out everywhere!


----------



## T.D. (9/2/07)

apd said:


> TD,
> 
> Like newguy said, the new sprouts come from the rhizome underground, not last year's dead bines, so you should cut back to ground level.
> 
> ...



Thanks apd. So new shoots won't sprout from last years growth? This is the info I was after. No point in training them to a lower wire then.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## crells (9/2/07)

Simon W said:


> crells, any interest in breeding crosses/hybridising?
> Your cones are primed for fertilising, there's pistils hanging out everywhere!




How do xbreed ?


----------



## Simon W (9/2/07)

I've not tried crossing Hops(would love to!) but have with other plants and it works great.

You'll need pollen from a male hop flower of another variety (ATOM might be able to help you there!), or you can try spraying the end of one of the branches(bines?) of another variety with Gibberellic acid, tho I dunno where you would get it. 
This forces a localised sex reversal on Hops' closest relative, only way to find out if it will work on a Hop plant is to try it I guess. I've never used Gibberallic acid to force flowering, only 'natural' male flowers.
If it does work and male flowers start to grow, cover the end of the branch with a good, _holeless_, plastic bag(tie it shut around the branch) to stop them pollenating every cone in your garden.(and anyone else's within 100km's!)

When the male flowers open and drop their pollen(yellow powder), shake the bag around to get all of it,
then cut the branch tip off(with the bag still tightly attached) and move somewhere away from the main hop plants to remove the cut branch. Dispose of the branch carefully, you don't want to shake it around too much.

Get a soft artists paintbrush, dip it in the pollen in the bag, shake off any excess into the bag and carefully 'paint' the pistils with the pollen. Be carefull not to release too much pollen into the air.

When the seeds have grown, maybe a few weeks later(shrug), by this time the pistils will have turned brown and dropped off, the cones will probably look very swollen and you should be able to see brown seeds in it.

The remaining pollen in the bag can be stored for other crossing experiments.

The cross is a gamble, it could be total crap, or it could be an amazing new variety, you never know. It must be mentioned tho that professionals spend years hybridising, and can go through may generations to get a result they like.
Note tho that sometimes hybridised seed doesn't germinate, or will show major flaws thru inbreeding etc.

It may all sound like too much mucking around, and yeah it is, but it's fun.

EDIT: Theres tons of info about Gibberellic acid on Google, even some relating to the use on hops, so maybe it does work.
Found some reading about breeding hops: here


----------



## benno1973 (9/2/07)

crells said:


> The leaves are going grey/dying, some of them have like a spider web type film in them, and some of them have little black things on them.



Possibly twospotted spider mite? Linky here and also here. Then again, I don't grow hops so that's not necessarily what they are, just a guess by the description you've given... silvering and browning of hop leaves and reduced vigour  Possible to take any close up pics of the little nasties doing this to your plants?


----------



## Batz (9/2/07)

crells said:


> I was hoping a green thumb out there could help me with my german wurtem....?
> 
> The leaves are going grey/dying, some of them have like a spider web type film in them, and some of them have little black things on them.
> 
> ...





Spray with white oil ASAP


Batz


----------



## Steve (9/2/07)

TD get your parents to prune your hops to a couple of inches above the ground. If they cant do that its fine - the new shoots come from the rhizome underground in spring. If they cant prune it back then theres nothing to worry about the old bines will give the new bines in spring something to climb up. Frost on old bines wont kill your plant.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## crells (9/2/07)

Batz said:


> Spray with white oil ASAP
> Batz



Got the following of the ABC website. Just wondering if anyone has tried this or if they use the commercial stuff ?


_It's easy to make your own oil based spray at home and it's totally safe. All you need is a little vegetable oil and liquid soap. 

Oil based sprays are very useful in controlling a wide range of insect pests in the garden. Pests like scale, aphids, smooth skinned caterpillars, mites and even young grasshoppers suffocate when their bodies are covered with oil.

You can even use oil sprays to deter the citrus leaf miner. 

Heres how its done: 

1. In a blender, combine 2 cups of vegetable oil with cup of dishwashing liquid. Blend it up until its well mixed. This is your concentrate and can be stored in a jar. Be sure to label it and include the dilution rate on the label.

2. To prepare the concentrate for use, dilute 1 tablespoon in a litre of water, mix it well and spray the pest as well as both sides of the foliage thoroughly. 

3. Always follow this dilution rate, because you can burn the foliage if its too strong and there are a few other rules; dont apply it in hot weather and avoid using it on plants with hairy foliage as well as ferns, palms and cycads as this can also cause leaf burn.

4. Regular applications of this easy to make oil based spray will help protect your plants from many common pests found in the garden. Why dont you try it yourself?_


----------



## Simon W (11/2/07)

I've been reading thru the link I posted earlier about hop breeding (here. 2.2Meg PDF file) and it's a pretty interesting read, mostly about the parentage of American and European hops with family tree style diagrams, but also has a info about drying hops, variety resistance to pests and diseases, whether they are early/mid/late season flowering, etc.

Someone earlier in the thread mentioned comparing varieties cone shapes by posting photo's of the cones.
This file has done a little of that, there are comparison photo's of the following:
Brewers Gold, Cascade, Challenger, Chinook, Cluster, US+UK Fuggle, Galena, Liberty, Mt.Hood, Northdown, Northern Brewer, Nugget, Olympic, Perle, Target, Tettnanger, Willamette.

Theres also an amusing typo where 'malt plant' is in the place of 'male plant'


----------



## Batz (11/2/07)

crells said:


> Got the following of the ABC website. Just wondering if anyone has tried this or if they use the commercial stuff ?
> _It's easy to make your own oil based spray at home and it's totally safe. All you need is a little vegetable oil and liquid soap.
> 
> Oil based sprays are very useful in controlling a wide range of insect pests in the garden. Pests like scale, aphids, smooth skinned caterpillars, mites and even young grasshoppers suffocate when their bodies are covered with oil.
> ...




Yes we make our own white oil,very similar the this.


Batz


----------



## Screwtop (11/2/07)

crells said:


> On a more positive note - a picture of the cones
> 
> View attachment 11383




crells, search back through this thread, it simply needs a feed. Wurtemberger love fertiliser, I feed mine every 4 weeks.


----------



## Doc (17/2/07)

Two years in a row the Hersbrucker has outstripped the others.
Tettnang and Perle are first year (left two in final piccy), and Hersbrucker and Columbus in the right two.

Next year, another new position and hopefully more sun and yeild.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno (17/2/07)

My POR has gone pshyco. After thinking it was going to die due to a lot of dead matter on it, it has kicked back. There must be thousands of cones on it.

Funny thing is, when I was checking earliyer today I found the longest cone I have ever see. Most of the cones are just starting to form now but this one is a freak.

It still has dead spots on it and I am not sure what may be doing it, overall it is still producing. Thankfully.

I will post a picture of the freak cone tomorrow if I get the chance.

cheers
johnno


----------



## bindi (17/2/07)

The Chinook has flowers after a week of rain and looking good for the first year   The Gouldings is growing like a weed but no flowers [yet] is it too late for SE Qld?.


----------



## Batz (18/2/07)

bindi said:


> The Chinook has flowers after a week of rain and looking good for the first year   The Gouldings is growing like a weed but no flowers [yet] is it too late for SE Qld?.



My Goldings are the same bindi,big mobs of growth but no flowers yet.
POR and Tettnang are both flowering well.

Batz


----------



## johnno (18/2/07)

Here it is.

Lots of cones everywhere. That is only about 75% of the whole plant.

And the freak cone as well. I also found another couple like that but not nearlyy as large.
I wonder if it will get any bigger.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Trough Lolly (18/2/07)

Despite a bone zapping drought and recent hail which stripped the bines of almost every leaf, the hops are hanging in there and are showing good regrowth.


The PoR has even flowered! 




Hopefully the Goldings and Chinook will follow suit... :unsure: 
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Steve (18/2/07)

Johhno - that is a freak!


----------



## Trough Lolly (18/2/07)

By the way, if any Canberra brewers are interested, I still have some Goldings and Chinook cuttings ready to plant...



PM me if you're interested.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## randyrob (19/2/07)

Hey Guys,

well i planted some hop seeds in december and now i have this:




is it ok to cut of the bines growing out from the main bine? without damaging the plant

see below pic they are growing out to the left and right.




Many Thanks Rob.


----------



## apd (19/2/07)

Rob,

I'd say let it grow. It's only its first season so let it do its thing the replant next year (not in a pot) and it'll be nice and strong.


----------



## Trough Lolly (19/2/07)

Rob!
Get that fecking plant out of the stainless mash tun you've got there!! :blink:  

Another vote here for leaving it alone and letting the root ball establish itself in year one. Grown from seeds, eh? Do you know the variety and sex of the plant? Male hop plants are good for pollinating the female plant which grows the cones that we're after. Some less scrupulous gardening stores sell the ornamental variety of hops that don't flower at all... <_< 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## randyrob (19/2/07)

Hey Guys,

the seeds i received were from cones (Columbus x English Wild Hop)

a far few of the seeds took off about 14 from memory.

i guess i just have to work out which ones are male / female?

and then remove the male ones right?

i'll take some more detailed pictures of the leafs etc so i can give u more of an idea

Cheers for the help

Rob.


----------



## Simon W (20/2/07)

Do you know how the cones were pollinated?

You may be lucky and get no males at all, if the pollen came from an female hermaphrodite(male+female flowering plant but still has only female XX chromosomes).

Sexing the Cannabaceae species by eye is burt-near impossible untill flowers develop.

Simo


----------



## Lukes (20/2/07)

[/quote]
Hey Guys,
well i planted some hop seeds in december and now i have this:
View attachment 11521

is it ok to cut of the bines growing out from the main bine? without damaging the plant
see below pic they are growing out to the left and right.
View attachment 11522

Many Thanks Rob. [/quote]


First time Ive seen real hops in a CUB keg.....


----------



## Keifer (20/2/07)

Whats the latest you would see cones starting to form? I have no doubts mine will not produce anything this year but would just like to know..
Harvest is in April i believe?


----------



## Simon W (20/2/07)

Depends on the variety, there are early/mid and late season flowering types.

From the link I posted a while back:
"_It is important for the hop farmer to
grow varieties which ripen at slightly
different times, otherwise he has to
harvest all his hops at the same time.
Therefore, there are early, mid season
and late ripening varieties._

Also says Bullion, Brewers Gold, Challenger, Magnum, Northdown and Target are late ripening.
The file is not exhaustive so there would be other late varieties.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (26/2/07)

Well now I am really Gob-smacked!!! :blink: 

Wonders never cease.

I thought my first year Chinook rhizome would produce nothing and then it gave me about 1kg wet wt (~300g Dry) of Hops.

Now, Today as I walked past it, I noticed it has been putting out young shoots. I took a closer look and it has sent out a whole new bunch of cone sprays. i.e. In about a month, I should have a complete second harvest.
 

Bizarre!! 
.......or maybe a result of the crazy weather we have had this summer.

ATOMT


----------



## T.D. (26/2/07)

Keifer said:


> Whats the latest you would see cones starting to form? I have no doubts mine will not produce anything this year but would just like to know..
> Harvest is in April i believe?



I just noticed on the weekend that I have some flowers on one of my vines (they are all a bit tangled up but I think its cascade). Up to this point I had basically convinced myself I'd get no crop, but then out of the blue they are there. I don't know if there will be a huge amount but I'm just hoping for enough to dry hop one batch. 20g would be heaps. So far I think I have 8 cones forming... got a fair way to go yet! 

Also one of my cuttings that I tried to strike in water (like Batz) has taken, so I planted that. Now I have 5 Cluster, 1 cascade, 2 Tettnang, 2 Goldings and 1 Victoria. I am aiming to have 5 of each variety so I can get a decent crop each year.


----------



## capretta (26/2/07)

just an update on the "poo brew", since the sewerage pipe explosion my tettenager has really gone off! the browning and weak growth earlier on appeared to have been totally caused by lack of water (thanks guys  ).
i really expected the cones to have a much stronger aroma to them tho? i am assuming that will come later..


----------



## bindi (28/2/07)

Quick question: How big do the flowers have to be to harvest them? :unsure: I don't have many, 36 to 40 Chinook first year flowers only.[I counted 36 and I know some a hidden up high.
Just a rough size will do.


----------



## Fents (28/2/07)

So when and more importantly WHERE do we get 2007 cutting's?


----------



## Yeasty (28/2/07)

grumpy's sell rhizomes..i might get some this year for shits and giggles, so im ready for AG when they are ready to go nuts 

https://www.grumpys.com.au/phpshop/?page=sh...f7eec9b35f&


----------



## Batz (28/2/07)

Well my first harvest of Tettnanger,and there is easly three times this still on the vine in smaller cones.

Now who was it said "You can't grow hops here Batz,they grow them in Tassie for a reason"

Tomorrow I'll harvest some POR.


----------



## Batz (28/2/07)

Out of the dehydrator and vacuum packed,not quite like Craftbrewers supplies  but I'll brew Tuesday with hops that are as fresh as one could get.

Batz


----------



## Batz (28/2/07)

Picked and dried the POR,only 25gm of dried flowers at this time.

Still enough with both to work out a brew,home brew with home grown hops :beerbang: 


Batz


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (28/2/07)

bindi said:


> Quick question: How big do the flowers have to be to harvest them? :unsure: I don't have many, 36 to 40 Chinook first year flowers only.[I counted 36 and I know some a hidden up high.
> Just a rough size will do.




Gday Bindi.

My Chinooks ranged in size from about a grape to about the size of a walnut (in shell). I posted some pics a little way back with my hand in it for reference. But it is when they dry up a little and become papery that it is time to pick them.


----------



## johnno (7/3/07)

POR coming along ok. I have found quite a few new flowers that have died off.

A few more weeks then I will brew with fresh hops.







cheers
johnno


----------



## Keifer (7/3/07)

Damn johnno, looks like your going to get a massive harvest!


----------



## drsmurto (7/3/07)

Thats uber impressive Johnno, how old is that plant? If you can grow something that well in melbourne i should have no dramas in the Adelaide Hills......


----------



## bindi (7/3/07)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Gday Bindi.
> 
> My Chinooks ranged in size from about a grape to about the size of a walnut (in shell). I posted some pics a little way back with my hand in it for reference. But it is when they dry up a little and become papery that it is time to pick them.



Thanks for that, when it stops raining I will pick them as they are the right size now.
Yes it rains here  .


----------



## johnno (7/3/07)

bindi said:


> Thanks for that, when it stops raining I will pick them as they are the right size now.
> Yes it rains here  .




Bindi,
Very good article on ozcraftbrewer as well. I Followed this last year and things came out good.

http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/.../GrowHops.shtml


Dr Smurto,
I have had that plant for 3 years now. It is the first year in this location. I am hoping by next year it will be even bigger.

Lots of info in the hops 2006 thread.

cheers
johnno


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (7/3/07)

bindi said:


> Thanks for that, when it stops raining I will pick them as they are the right size now.
> Yes it rains here  .



Rain????........that word...........it seeeems familiar..... what is rain?

Having said that, I have been recycling all our sink water by doing everything in a square sink bucket and pouring it on the garden. As a result, our garden (and my hops) have never looked better.


Hey Johnno. Thats a beauty. Is that the plant you got 3kgs off last year?

They look great in full flower.

ATOMT


----------



## Lukes (13/3/07)

Fellow growers,
I picked my Tettnanger hops over the weekend.
Planning to pick these cluster hops next weekend.



Looks like I'm up for a home made hop back too or a vacum sealer.
:super:


----------



## crells (13/3/07)

I know this might of been covered, but how do you tell that they are ready to pick ?


----------



## T.D. (13/3/07)

How long (ballpark) is it usually between the point where you get flowers and when they are ready to pick? The reason I ask is because my hop plants are up at my parents' place in the country and I haven't been up there in a few weeks, but there were some flowers on there when I saw them last. Don't know if I should make a special effort to get up there this weekend or not...


----------



## mikem108 (13/3/07)

Do you home-growers find that the hops have the requisite or expected ammount of aroma? Mine seem to be lacking some of the "spice" that comes off store bought hops. Maybe they were picked too early. Any advice on judging ripeness?


----------



## crells (13/3/07)

I know with mine that a few weeks ago if I picked off a cone and rubbed it in my hands and smelt it, it had a grassy smell to it.

Did the same thing about a week ago, and it had the hop smell but still with that grassy smell in the background. 

This morning I just pressed one of the cones with my fingers and could smell the hop smell on my fingers.

I think mine are pretty much ready to pick, but I'm still a bit unsure. Will continue to wait a see what happens.


----------



## Lukes (13/3/07)

Growers,
I picked mine last year a little late as most of the leaves (and some flowers) had turned yellow.
as per this link in Johnno's post I'm picking them when they go sort of paper like if that makes sense.

BTW this is the 3rd year in the same spot with no shortage of nutients and first year the actual hop cones were half the size on a 1/10th size plant.

Luke


----------



## floppinab (22/3/07)

If anyone in Sydney could supply me some Rhizome's after you cut back this year drop me a PM. Might not bother with tamata's next year


----------



## big d (22/3/07)

Once again an awesome looking plant Johnno.So how have the beers come out that you guys have brewed using various home grown hops?

Cheers
Big D


----------



## domonsura (22/3/07)

JEALOUS......... 


buggers...wish i had a patch of dirt to put some in......


----------



## Yeasty (22/3/07)

Ive got the dirt but no rhizomes


----------



## johnno (22/3/07)

big d said:


> Once again an awesome looking plant Johnno.So how have the beers come out that you guys have brewed using various home grown hops?
> 
> Cheers
> Big D




Will not be as good as last years crop bigd. Unfortunately the flowers are not going through a decent growth spurt as they did this time last year. 
The cones look like they will remain quite small. Also I did not have time to prop it up properly due to shifting so it is falling down all over the place.

As long as it establishes itself this season, I think the next season will be a big one for it.

Also have a pretty well established EKG in a large pot that will get planted in the ground come spring time.

As far as using them, I have been pleasantly suprised with using POR which has had a bit of a dubious reputation in brewing circles.

I also used them for bittering with cascade in a beer last year that placed in the Vicbrew comp. so they must be ok. nah...probably just a fluke.

cheers
johnno


----------



## haro (22/3/07)

johnno said:


> As far as using them, I have been pleasantly suprised with using POR which has had a bit of a dubious reputation in brewing circles.



I with you johnno i dont mind POR. I use them to get the bitterness into my beer without compromising to many of the other hop flavours. I buy the Fresh POR Plus which has a Alpha acid content of 15% only put [email protected] and i get the bitterness with the yummy hop flavor that i want.
cheers

HaRo


----------



## Keifer (22/3/07)

buggers...wish i had a patch of dirt to put some in......

Nowhere to put a pot? Balcony or something?


----------



## Chris (23/3/07)

My Mt Hood and Wuerttemberger, both of which at one point nearly died. Have responded extremely well to tough love by having their pots moved to a far corner of the garden and forgotten about.
We worked out they were getting too much wind where they were.

Also had a dozen mt hood cuttings to trade, but they all died from the hot wind.

Perrenial - there will be a next year (and they better perform or its the compost heap)


----------



## Screwtop (25/3/07)

Left the last of my Wertemberger crop till the flowers dried and became papery, harvested them today. Had not been able to find much information on this Noble Hop, nothing re use for brewing. The aroma of the freshly picked flowers today was somewhat similar to Nelson Sauvin, very nice. Totally different to the ones picked three weeks ago, picked them before the flowers became papery. They had a slightly green hoppy aroma, if that makes sense. Should have left them longer. Anyone else noticed the aroma of the Wertemberger. Keen to use them now, put a handfull into an ale a few weeks back at 30 min, waiting for it to go on tap now to see what effect they had.


----------



## johnno (1/4/07)

Had to harvest yesterday due to some disease that was drying up the hops on the bine before they were ready. ( I blame the air in Werribee).

The harvest this year is a shadow of the harvest last year. Small, underdeveloped cones that are a light greenish/brownish colour.

The lupulin smell is not as prominent this year either, probably due to the fact that they were not mature and picked before they were ready.

Got about 1100gms wet.

I will still brew with them and will make an Aussie ale today using the FWH method. (time permitting)

If anyone wold like to try some homegrown POR and are willing to pick up let me know.

cheers
johnno


----------



## crells (3/4/07)

Harvested my 1st year 2 POR & 1 wurtemberger last week - 1400gm wet (mainly POR). 

My question is when you store them in the freezer can you squash the crap out of the hops ?

I ask because SWMBO has a vacuum sealer which would squash the cone until its paper thin. Is thin bad or does it not matter ?


----------



## Steve (3/4/07)

crells said:


> Harvested my 1st year 2 POR & 1 wurtemberger last week - 1400gm wet (mainly POR).
> 
> My question is when you store them in the freezer can you squash the crap out of the hops ?
> 
> I ask because SWMBO has a vacuum sealer which would squash the cone until its paper thin. Is thin bad or does it not matter ?




squash as much air out as possible


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (7/4/07)

Just posting a few Pics of my 2nd crop in the 1st year of planting this chinook. The cones seem to be more compact and symmetrical than the first crop. Canabaceae suggested it may have been due to seeds forming in the first crop due to the male Mt Hood that ended up flowering next to it.

Interestingly, this plant is still putting out even more new hop buds.

1st Crop Hops (Left) Harvested Mid January. 2nd Crop Hops (Right) Not harvested yet.





Part of 2nd Crop (Left) and a new cohort of buds appearing (3rd Crop???)





ATOMT


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (12/4/07)

My plants are still kicking along, but in small pots until they die back and then transplanting. 

Not expecting any...bit late now anyway  

But, what is this I'm seeing near the base of my Goldings? :huh: 




I know it's not hops, but why on earth would it start shooting new branches as the weather is rapidly cooling down?!?! Plus, it doesn't look like when it shot others off...looks more like a Nectarine tree budding...wierd stuff

PZ.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (13/4/07)

Anyone? <_<


----------



## Little_Squares (13/4/07)

I'm too embarrassed to put up a picture of Linz' hop plant.....it's kind of brown and crunchy right now......not sure whether it will last till next season. Is it supposed to die off like this, or is Linz just a crap gardener?

:huh:


----------



## Stuster (13/4/07)

No idea about what that might be, FLB. :huh: 

Little Squares, how long has the plant been there? My hops did nothing in their first year, but this year, with a whack of fertiliser and lots of watering they did ok. It has been a hard summer for the plants this year as well. It will probably just be dying back now. How big did it grow?


----------



## Batz (13/4/07)

Looks like the start of a triffid to me :blink: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (13/4/07)

I did my first brew with my owm home grown hops


POR for bittering and two additions of Tettnang,now I believe I harvested my Tettnang to early but I have the closest thing to xxxx gold I have ever tried :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Batz


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (14/4/07)

Well, I'll keep watering it and see what happens  

XXXX Batz? Maybe you can keep a few young scoundrels happy with that :lol: 

PZ.


----------



## crozdog (2/5/07)

Can anyone tell me when & where I can pick up a rhizome or 3 this year? The Mrs has given the green light :super: 
Thanks

Crozdog


----------



## sam (2/5/07)

I'm getting my rhizomes now for the 2007 crop, and was thinking about using a single tall pole per hop plant (see this manual, pp.21).

Has anyone tried this, it sounds good but I was looking for some feedback. I was looking at using about 16ft poles, with 4 of those feet in the ground.

Planting Cascade (yeah!), Mt. Hood and Willamette.


----------



## floppinab (2/5/07)

crozdog said:


> Can anyone tell me when & where I can pick up a rhizome or 3 this year? The Mrs has given the green light :super:
> Thanks
> 
> Crozdog



Hi Phil,

There were a few references on AHB to Stewart in Tassy, bloke who has supplied to a few guys around the place, at very good prices. I contacted him a month ago and he replied back with the varieties he has. I've been keen to order but unfortunately I haven't heard boo from him since  . Does anyone who has contacted him in the past know what the story is???

Phil, his email address is [email protected] if you have any luck.

The other option is Grumpys. Details on their website


----------



## DJR (2/5/07)

You can try ringing Stewart 03 6352 7207.

If anyone else in ISB is getting rhizomes let me know, wouldn't mind planting one this year. This time i will plant it in a pot unlike last year where my rhizome just died in the ground.


----------



## oldbugman (2/5/07)

I'd be up for getting my hand on a rhizome or two.
(ISB)

Thats 3 of us so far.


----------



## domonsura (2/5/07)

Anyone in Adelaide want any? I was thinking of ringing the guy in tassie.


----------



## barls (2/5/07)

should i be worried if my plants from last season have not died off yet


----------



## Fents (3/5/07)

Im in for a melb delivery of rhizomes.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (3/5/07)

I'm in for a Melbourne purchase if it is more convenient to bulk buy, might be cheap enough for Stewart to just send them individually.

From the G&G website:

Hop Rhizomes

The season for buying rhizomes is from May 30th to August 30th, the optimum time is during July. 
Stewart Ferguson, chairman of the Australian Hop Growers Federation and Scottsdale (in Tasmania) district farmer has a good range of hop rhizomes during the season.

Stewart is likely to have the following varieties available in 2007: 
1. GOLDINGS
2. PERLE
3. NUGGET
4. CLUSTERS
5. TETTNANGER
6. WURTEMBERGER - 17th Century German Variety 
7. COLUMBUS
8. WILLAMETTE
9. PRECOCE de BOURGOGNE
10. TARDIFF de BOURGOGNE
11.CHINOOK
12. MT. HOOD
13. PRIDE of RINGWOOD
14. HALLETAU
15. HERSBRUCKER

Stewart Ferguson's Contact Details:
(03) 63527207. FAX (03) 63527221.
email <[email protected]>

BB


----------



## phonos (3/5/07)

I'm another Sydney brewer who wouldn't mind being part of a rhizome bulk buy. Anyone willing to organise it?


----------



## Steve (4/5/07)

sam - where are you getting your cascade rhizome from?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## billvelek (24/5/07)

Hello to all homebrewers 'down under'. I've been brewing for about 12 years and finally decided to try growing my own hops, so this year I planted 12 rhizomes in a 36' row -- which I found out later is probably not long enough because I should have put more space between different varieties. I have 6 Cascade, 2 Centennial, 2 Magnum, and 2 Canadian Red Vine. Australia's famous 'Pride of Ringwood' does not appear to be available over here in the U.S. insofar as I've been able to find. The main retailers that I've checked, such as 'Freshops.com', don't sell the rhizomes.

Anyway, I ran into a few problems -- downy mildew, bacterial leaf spot, a few different types of bugs, and some rhizomes/plants that just aren't doing as well as others, e.g., my Cascade are nearly 9' now and my Magnum are barely 1' and look pathetic -- so I started looking for answers. You folks here are very fortunate because you have a large group of growers, from what I can tell. Many brewing forums I visited didn't appear to have any growers, or had hop-growing threads that were 4 or 5 years old. Consequently, I spent a lot of time just searching for a hop-growing community that could provide answers, and in several forums with growers -- even there I could not get answers. For example, I was told that I needed to apply copper to fight the downy mildew; well, how? Spray, dust, apply to the soil when irrigating, and what sort of chemical, etc. I _finally_ received an answer after asking that on probably a dozen forums or more; the answer is that "copper sulfate" is a soluable form of copper, i.e., it can be sprayed.

Anyway, the difficulty in locating answers motivated me to form a Yahoo group (mail-list) that is dedicated exclusively to growing hops and related matters -- trellis design, diseases, etc. If any of you are interest, the link is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Grow-Hops

I'm certainly not asking that anyone quit this group, but rather that some of you consider ALSO providing some help over there, too.

Thanks.

Bill Velek


----------



## jpbirbeck (24/5/07)

wally said:


> Sam,
> 
> I'm interested in getting a Cascade as well.
> 
> ...




I'm keen to get hold of Cascade too but haven't been able to get hold of anyone that can supply them...apparently a virus lurks.


----------



## Batz (24/5/07)

I'll love some fresh home grown Cascade !
Never have seen the rhizomes here in Oz,I would like some Spalt as well while my wish list is happening.

Batz


----------



## Ross (3/3/08)

My Chinook are going great guns...  






Considering they only get afternoon sun, the crop is looking far better than I ever "hopped" for...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (3/3/08)

Ross,

They look great. Are they in pots or in the ground ?

Doc


----------



## Ross (3/3/08)

Doc said:


> Ross,
> 
> They look great. Are they in pots or in the ground ?
> 
> Doc



1 big pot Doc - they started off in the ground last year & did nothing, so dug up & placed in a pot. Much easier to keep water up to them while providing adequate drainage in a pot.

cheers Ross


----------



## mika (3/3/08)

Maybe you were looking for the 2007 Hop Plantation thread ?


----------

